# Turkish Air Force



## gekho (Dec 24, 2010)

The Turkish Air Force has a vivid and honorable history. The Turkish military first encountered hostile military aircraft in 1911 when Italy invaded Libya, at that time part of the Ottoman Empire. Italian aircraft performed reconnaissance and bombing missions against the Ottoman Army. Ottoman forces, however, had the honor of being the first to force down a warplane and capture the pilot. Earlier that year, the Turkish Minister of War directed establishment of an aircraft commission in Istanbul. The first airfield was near Istanbul and is now Ataturk International Airport. Two hangars were built, and training on and purchase of French, German and British aircraft began.

The fledgling TAF saw action in the Balkan War in September 1912 to October 1913, with only 17 aircraft, which primarily flew reconnaissance. In 1914, the first U.S. aircraft, a Curtiss seaplane, was sold to Turkey. Soon, however, Europe would be embroiled in the Great War. At the beginning of the war, Turkey had only five aircraft and six pilots. With the help of German and Austrian allies, the TAF expanded to 450 aircraft, many piloted by Germans. At the war's end, Turkey had almost 100 pilots and 17 land-based and three seaplane companies of four aircraft each. During the conflict, Turkish and German pilots had considerable success, sinking several British ships in the Aegean and destroying numerous British, French and Russian aircraft. Following the Armistice, the Ottoman Empire was dismantled, and most of the Army, including the air forces, disarmed.

Western powers moved to occupy many of the regions of Anatolia. Mustafa Kemal, later known as Ataturk, rallied forces against the invaders. In 1919, at the beginning of the national struggle, the Turks had no aircraft. In March 1920, the TAF was reestablished when pilots and others met to assemble aircraft from smuggled parts. Soon there were 17 aircraft, a mixture of Albatros, Breguet, Fiat, De Havilland and Spad models, which made limited strikes and conducted reconnaissance. When the War of Independence ended in 1922, the Air Force had grown to a group consisting of companies at Izmir, Afyon and Bandirma. In 1928, an Air Ministry was established with three battalions raised to regiment level in 1932, and brigade level in 1939. The three main bases were Eskisehir, Diyarbakir and Izmir.

Before World War II, an aircraft factory was built to build American Curtiss Hawk fighters and Turkey purchased Polish PZL and French Morane fighter planes. The Turks also acquired a number of bombers - German Heinkels, British Blenheims and American Martins and Vultees. Turkey remained neutral until the final days of World War II. As a result, the TAF obtained aircraft from axis and allied powers. They even acquired a few American B24 bombers interned after forced landings following the Ploesti raid of 1943.

Due to expansion, the Air Force became an independent service in 1944. After the war, Turkey purchased surplus Spitfires, Mosquitoes and Beaufighters before the United States became a major supplier of modern aircraft. In 1946, after the "Truman Doctrine" was declared, the Joint American Mission for Aid to Turkey was established in Ankara. In 1948, Turkey received P-47, B-26 and C-47 aircraft with training, supply and maintenance systems. In 1951, Turkey entered the jet age with the F-84.


----------



## gekho (Dec 24, 2010)

Designed by Louis Blériot and Raymond Saulnier (of Morane-Saulnier), the Blériot XI was a light and sleek monoplane constructed of oak and poplar. The flying surfaces were covered with cloth. The original XI was designed and built in 1908 and made its public debut at a Paris airshow in December of that year. The aircraft's original configuration included a R.E.P. engine spinning a four blade metal paddle type propeller which proved to be unsatisfactory.

The first Bleriot XIs entered military service in Italy and France in 1910 and a year later some of those were used in action by Italy in North Africa and in Mexico. The Royal Flying Corps received its first Bleriots in 1912. During the early stages of World War I, eight French, six British and six Italian squadrons operated various military versions of the aircraft, mainly in observation duties but also as trainers, and in case of single-seaters, as light bombers with a bomb load of up to 25 kg.


----------



## gekho (Dec 24, 2010)

The Fokker Eindecker was a German World War I monoplane single-seat fighter aircraft designed by Dutch engineer Anthony Fokker. Developed in April 1915, the Eindecker ("Monoplane") was the first purpose-built German fighter aircraft and the first aircraft to be fitted with synchronizer gear, enabling the pilot to fire a machine gun through the arc of the propeller without striking the blades. The Eindecker granted the German Air Service a degree of air superiority from July 1915 until early 1916. This period was known as the "Fokker Scourge," during which Allied aviators regarded their poorly armed aircraft as "Fokker Fodder".


----------



## gekho (Dec 24, 2010)

The first single-seat scout product of the Halberstadter Flugzeugwerke was the 100 HP Mercedes-engined D.I which appeared in late 1915. However it was subsequently modified by installing a 120HP Argus As.II engine. In 1916 the aircraft was again re-engined with the 120HP Mercedes D.II, and in this form it went into production as the D II to supplement the Fokker D type biplanes, which were then replacing the obsolescent Fokker E.I/III monoplanes. 

The Halberstadt D.III which followed did not differ radically from the D.II. Powered by the Argus As II engine of 120HP At a later date a 150 h.p. Benz Bz III engine was installed in the D.III airframe and two machine-guns were fitted and it was designated D IV, but only a few were built.By the end of 1916 the Halberstadt D.II and D.III had become obsolescent and were largely withdrawn from the Western Front or relegated to quieter sectors. 

D.V was identically similar to D.III in airframe and it was fitted with either Mercedes or Argus engine, and with modified ailerons. 33 examples were supplied to the Ottoman Armed Forces starting on 1917 and they remained in service until the end of the Great War. Those supplied to Turkey were the under-licence built ones by Hannoversche Wagonfabrik.


----------



## gekho (Dec 24, 2010)

In accordance with the Treaty signed at the end of WWI, Germany was forbidden to produce war planes. The German firm started seeking possibilities of warplane production out of Germany. In Fili located near Moscow a production facility was founded jointly with the Russians. Additionally they started negotiating the initiation of airline services in Turkey with the Turkish Goverment in 1925. A production facility in Turkey was also discussed which ended with the foundation of a new company called TOMTAŞ in Kayseri in August 1925 where Hugo Junkers had a share of 50% and the Turkish Goverment 50%.In accordance with the agreement Junkers would also establish an engine production plant and construct four hangars for the assembly of airplanes only two of which came into existence . The aggrement had a validity period of 40 years The plant had an annual capacity of 250 planes and the Turkish Goverment should buy the warplanes from TOMTAŞ. According to Junkers the Turkish Goverment delayed the pending capitals and therefore the aggrement was cancelled in 1928 and Junkers withdrew from the Turkish Aviation scene. In the meantime Junkers shipped unarmed twenty A20s in two batches the first received in March 1925 and the second in 1926. Madsen machineguns were mounted on to the planes in Kayseri. Unfortunately it is not clearly known how many of these planes where A20W seaplanes. According to the photos available at least three of them were A20Ws but their serials are not known. Additionally 45 more A20s were assembled in Kayseri from the parts shipped by Junkers.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2010)

Interesting stuff about a little-known Air Force, thanks for posting.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2010)

Neat stuff. Those early Bleriots look like real death traps.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2010)

Very cool thread!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2010)

Good stuff! Looking forward to more.


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 24, 2010)

I've always liked the Turks. Their the most "Western" of Muslim / Arab counties. Tough times for them now, they may be slipping closer to fundamentalism and secular government.


----------



## gekho (Dec 25, 2010)

In spite of a very successful prewar business, thanks to its chief designer Louis Béchereau, the SPAD (Société pour les Avions Déperdussin) Company had to fold up after serious financial problems. The Company was taken over by Louis Blériot in 1914. The new owner, feeling that he should take advantage of SPAD reputation, managed to twist the new company name into: Société pour l'Aviation et ses dérivés, thus retaining the original SPAD initials. The SPAD design was not particularly innovative compared to aeroplanes such as the Fokker DVII. Its sturdiness was due to a well-engineered wooden fusleage although this was at the expense of an increase in weight.

The design was aerodynamically sound, with its rounded fuselage and high aspect ratio wings, and it was propelled by the rather temperamental 220 HP Hispano-Suiza geared engine. Its main asset was a very good climbing performance, far superior to its British and German counter parts but it did not handle as well as pilots expected. As a matter of fact the SPAD was certainly no easy aircraft, especially in the low speed range where its thin airfoil section often resulted in brutal stalls. On the other hand it could withstand the stress of dives above 280 MPH followed by steep climbs. The aircraft was at ease in vertical manoeuvres rather than tight turns and it gained superiority over the enemy until the arrival of the Fokker DVII. On top of this the SPAD was a very stable firing platform and could take its share of punishment without too many problems. The one-piece twin-spar upper wing has no dihedral, while the lower is built in two parts and also has no dihedral.The top has a slightly wider chord than the lower, the leading edges of all wings are covered with plywood and the wire tailing edge gives the so-called scalloped effect. The fuselage is also made out of wood with numerous metal fittings. The four longerons are tightened by wires with top and bottom rounded deckings.

The langing gear legs are made of laminated poplar with the usual bungee cord system. The engine coolant flows through the front radiator, with maually operated shutters to adjust the water temperature. The main fuel tank is located at the bottom of the fuselage and has an emergency release system. Two auxillary tanks are located in the top wing centre section, immediately behind the water tank. The oil tank sits in the cockpit next to the pilot's seat. The propeller was either designed by GALLIA or Marcel Bloch, later to become known as Marcel Dassault. The first flight was performed by French Ace René DORME on April 4 1917 and from the beginning it was clear the aeroplane would be a success. The total production amounted to more than 8000 and 81 French and Allied Squadrons flew the type before the end of WWI.


----------



## gekho (Dec 25, 2010)

The LVG B.I was a 1910s German two-seat reconnaissance biplane designed by Luft-Verkehrs-Gesellschaft for the Luftstreitkräfte. LVG had been involved in the operation of dirigibles before it started design, in 1912, of the company's first original design, the B.I. The B.I was an unequal-span two-seat biplane with a fixed tailskid landing gear. It was powered by a nose-mounted 80 kW (100 hp) Mercedes D.I engine. After entering service an improved variant, the B.II was developed with a cut-out in the upper wing to improve visibility for the pilot in the rear cockpit and fitted with a 90 kW (120 hp) Mercedes D.II engine. The B.II entered service in 1915 and although mainly used as a trainer it was also used for unarmed reconnaissance and scouting duties. A further variant was the B.III which had structural strengthening to allow it to be used as a trainer.


----------



## gekho (Dec 25, 2010)

In February 1915, Swiss engineer Marc Birkigt unveiled the 140 h.p. Hispano-Suiza V 8 aero engine, an event which marked the beginning of the end for rotary engines. Nieuport was only the second manufacturer to use this engine and the aircraft they built for it was clearly descended from the Nieuport B=X, which was just entering service at the time. As is common with new designs, both engine and aircraft required extensive work before being ready. The engine was upgraded to 150 h.p. but the problems being encountered with it would only be solved as the aircraft approached obsolescence, late in 1916. 

Like many of Nieuport's experimental machines, it doesn't appear to have been given a designation until it was nearing its service entry. In its original form it had a small trailing edge cut-out, an inverted vee type cabane cross brace, and the pilot occupied the rear cockpit. The cowling was bulged, suggestive of its rotary heritage, and it also had the typical Nieuport inversely tapered ailerons and tail skid. Like all the variations that would follow, it carried its fuel and oil in the wing's centre section and had Hazet engine radiators, though these would differ in detail between types. What may or may not have been the same machine was fitted with the 150 h.p. Hispano-Suiza 8A and modifications were made reflecting the operational experiences with the Nieuport B=X. The trailing edge cut-out was enlarged, the cabane brace was curved, and the seating arrangement was reversed. A new cowling and a unique U-shaped pivoted tail skid were fitted, the latter possibly because of structural problems with the standard Nieuport unit. The increasing weight of equipment required for the aircraft's role necessitated an increase in power and wing area. 

The 150 h.p. engine was replaced by the new 175 h.p. Hispano-Suiza Aa and the wings were increased in area to 30m² by straightening the trailing edge of the top wing, adding extra ribs and widening the outer bay. The new constant chord wing had washed out ailerons and was essentially a larger, two bay version of the Nieuport XII wing. The cowling was redesigned again to fit closely around this engine and a new larger tailplane later to be used on the other two seaters was fitted. The earlier types had not been fitted with military equipment but operational machines had a blister added under the fuselage to accommodate a camera and an Etévé gun ring (for a single Lewis) and four 120mm Bombs were carried.

The difficulties experienced with the early Hispano-Suizas resulted in Nieuport hedging its bets with an enlarged version.This had a 240 h.p. Renault but this faired even worse than the 14 and never entered service, though it received the designation XV B.2 comparatively early in development. The XV began as a simple development of the 14, and featured lengthened wings, a wider wing centre-section, a larger tailplane, and a new nose to accept the inline Renault. A problem with short coupling necessitated lengthening the fuselage and the opportunity was taken to replace the 240 h.p. Renault with the 250 h.p. version which had a modified exhaust pipe. A final variant with a car type radiator instead of the Hazet radiators was built at roughly the same time as the final variant of the 14, and both were photographed together at Nieuport's airfield. The Nieuport firm again attempted to revive the design with a final version, which had a smaller bomb load and a 220 h.p. Renault but this failed and orders held by the R.N.A.S. and the French were canceled and the type was declared obsolete in 1917.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2010)

8)


----------



## gekho (Dec 26, 2010)

The Martinsyde G.100 "Elephant" and the G.102 were British fighter bomber aircraft of the First World War built by Martinsyde. It gained the name "Elephant" from its relatively large size and lack of manoeuvrability. The G.102 differed from the G.100 only in having a more powerful engine. The G100 was built originally as a long range, single-seat fighter and escort machine but on the basis of its size and weight was reclassified as a day bomber. It successfully performed this role from the summer of 1916 through to the closing weeks of 1917. It was also used for long-range photo reconnaissance, where stability and endurance were required (the type was capable of a five and a half hour flight) .


----------



## gekho (Dec 26, 2010)

The airplane production at Pfalz Flugzeurwerke goes back to 1913. In those days the Bavarian Goverment was financing this firm in order to acquire planes that can be used in her flying units. The first design was a plane with a pusher type propeller. This was followed by obtaining the licences for the L type Parasol and H type planes with shoulder mounted wings from the French firm Morane-Saulnier. A 80HP rotary Oberursel engine was mounted on model A.1. This was followed by A.2 which was powered by an 100HP engine. During the early years of the War, model L was copied with some modifications and the E.1 was thus created. These planes were not used extensively in the Western Front. In 1916 E.1 models were despatched to equip the German units, especially FA.300 and the older A.2 were given to the Turkish units. The total number of A.2s shipped are 10.


----------



## gekho (Dec 26, 2010)

The Letov S-16 was a Light Bomber/Long Range Reconnaissance aircraft, built to fulfil the Czech Airforce's requirements for such a plane. The prototype flew in 1926 and production of the machine continued until 1935. With the aircraft in front line service well into 1938. In this time the aircraft took many distance and endurance records in the hands of Czech and Turkish pilots. A total of 115 Airframes were delivered to the Czech Airforce with a further 19 delivered to Latvia and Turkey.


----------



## gekho (Dec 26, 2010)

The Gotha WD.2 (for Wasser Doppeldecker - "Water Biplane") and its derivatives were a family of military reconnaissance aircraft produced in Germany just before and during the early part of World War I. It was a development of the Avro 503 that had been built under licence by Gotha as the WD.1, and like it, was a conventional three-bay biplane with tandem, open cockpits. The landing gear comprised twin pontoons and dispensed with the small pontoon carried under the tail of the WD.1. Machines built for the German Navy were unarmed, but those supplied to the Ottoman Air Force carried a 7.92 mm (.312 in) machine gun in a ring mount on the upper wing, accessible to the observer, whose seat was located directly below it.

In an attempt to increase performance, one WD.2 was built with a reduced wingspan and its Benz Bz.III engine replaced with the more powerful Mercedes D.III. Designated the WD.5, no further examples were built in this configuration, but it served as the pattern for the WD.9, built in a small series. This differed from the WD.5 prototype in having a trainable 7.92 mm (.312 in) machine gun located in the rear cockpit, to which the observer had been relocated. One such aircraft was supplied to the German Navy, with the rest of the batch going to Turkey, albeit with the less powerful engine of the WD.2.

The last member of the family to be built in any quantity was the D.III-powered WD.12, an unarmed version which featured greater attention to streamlining the aircraft, most especially around the engine area, which was now provided with a close-fitting cowl and a spinner for the propeller. Again, this type was supplied to both Germany and the Ottoman Empire. It was followed in production by a small number of WD.13s, essentially similar but for the use again of the less powerful Bz.III. Finally, two WD.15s were built after a considerable redesign of the aircraft. These had plywood-covered fuselages, as opposed to the fabric covering used on all earlier members of the family, and were fitted with Mercedes D.IVa engines.


----------



## gekho (Dec 27, 2010)

Designed by Andre Herbemont and of generally similar configuration to the Type 41, the Bleriot SPAD 51 had fabric-covered metal wings and a wooden monocoque fuselage, power being provided by a 420hp Gnome- Rhone Jupiter nine-cylinder radial. The first prototype, the Type 51-1, was flown on 16 June 1924, a second modified prototype, the Type 51-2, following on 18 March 1925. Powered by a Jupiter IV and carrying an armament of two 7.7mm MAC (Vickers) guns in the upper wing, the Bleriot SPAD 51-2 was ordered for the Polish air arm, the Lotnictwo Wojskowe, 50 being delivered during 1925-26. A further prototype, the Type 51-3, with an improved propeller, flew on 7 September 1926, this offering a 12km/h speed superiority and improved ceiling over the 51-2. On 30 August 1928, the final derivative of the basic model flew, this being the Type 51-4 with a special 600hp version of the Jupiter. Ten production Type 51-4s were completed, one being sold to Turkey and another to the Soviet Union, these having provision for two fuselage-mounted Vickers and two wing-mounted Darne machine-guns, and a 420hp Jupiter 9Ab.

In 1926 TuAF organized a competition for the procurement of new fighter planes. The firms from France and two firms from Germany participated. They were namely as follows:

* Nieuport Delage 42C 62................. (France)
* SPAD 51, 56 61............................ (France)
* Dewoitine D21C-1............................. (France)
* Rohrbach Rofix................................ (Germany)
* Junkers A35...................................... (Germany)

Rofix and A35 were found insufficient and they were eliminated. The French planes which were composed of 2 of Nieupport Delage 42C, 3 of SPAD 61 and 2 of Dewoitine D21C-1 were bought for further evaluation at the operational units. In 1927 further 10 Dewoitines were purchased. The planes were deployed at the 10th Hunter Co., 41st Hunter Co., and 42nd Hunter Co.. They remained in active duty until 1936 then they were replaced by PZL P-24s.


----------



## gekho (Dec 27, 2010)

This aircraft was the outstanding French day bomber/reconnaissance aircraft of World War I. The Bre 14 A2 reconnaissance version and the Bre 14 B2 bomber equipped at least 71 French escadrilles on the Western Front by November 1918 and were also used by units in Serbia, Greece, Macedonia and Morocco. The prototype flew for the first time on 21 November 1916. Production was spread over seven manufacturers, in addition to the Louis Breguet factory at Velizy, near Paris, and some 8,000 of the type were built up to 1926. A robust two-bay unequal-span biplane of mixed construction, it was remarkable for its time in the amount of duralumin used in the fuselage and wing structure. Covering was of fabric. The metal cowling over the 238.5kW Renault 12Fe engine was extensively louvred and a distinctive frontal radiator was fitted. The Bre 14 A2 was armed with a single fixed 7.7mm Vickers machine-gun on the left side of the fuselage and twin Lewis guns in the observer's cockpit. The B2 version could be fitted with an additional Lewis gun that fired downwards through the rear fuselage floor and had a maximum bomb load of 256kg, carried on underwing racks.

The reconnaissance version was followed into production by the bomber in the summer of 1917, the latter differing in having Breguet-designed automatic trailing-edge flaps on the lower wings and transparent panels in the sides of the observer's cockpit. Late production examples of both versions had horn-balanced ailerons, the B2 aircraft thus equipped doing away with the trailing-edge flaps. A single-seat long-range version, known as the Bre 14 B1, was also built in limited numbers during 1918, and was intended to bomb Berlin. In fact it was little used and never mounted an attack on the German capital. Breguet 14 also equipped American and Belgian units during World War I, some powered by Italian Fiat A-12 and A-12bis engines. Breguet 14 remained in service in the colonial/TOE version throughout the 1920s, equipping many overseas units. A number of foreign countries also flew the type. Many ex-French aircraft were handed over to Poland in 1919 and these took part in the fighting with Russia in 1920. The type formed part of the initial equipment of the Czech air arm, and others were operated in Brazil, China (70 with 298kW Lorraine-Dietrich engines), Denmark, Finland, Greece, Japan, Portugal and Spain. The Spanish equipped four squadrons in Morocco in 1922, using them on missions against Riff tribesmen. A further 40 were obtained in 1923. A small number of float variants were also built, mostly with a central main float and small wingtip stabilising floats.

18 examples of Breguet 14 A2s have served the Turkish Armed Forces. The first one was a Greek plane captured on Sept. 21 1921. This plane was named Sakarya. The second one was also a Greek plane which was forced to land by fire on Aug.22 1922 . This plane was named Garipçe. After the foundation of the Republic 16 more Breguet 14 A2s were purchased to France. They were brought in SKD (semi knocked down) form and they were assembled at Gaziemir in December 1914. These planes remained in service until 1926. Concerning the Breget 14 B2, a total of 14 examples were deployed within the Turkish Air Force; 10 of them were bought from the French after the signing of the Ankara Treaty together with their canvas hangars. They were immediately despatched to Konya where old sytle machine guns were mounted on the rear cockpits. These planes were deployed at the 2nd Airplane Company and they were sent to the front at Akşehir. Two of the planes were named Erzurumlu Nafiz and 174.Alay due to their contribution for the procurement of two of the planes. The remaining 4 planes were captured at the Seydiköy airfield after the Greek retreat due to Turkish Great Offensive and the Liberation of Izmir.


----------



## gekho (Dec 27, 2010)

The Curtiss F11C Goshawk was a 1930s United States naval biplane fighter aircraft that saw limited success but was part of a long line of Curtiss Hawk airplanes built by the Curtiss Aeroplane and Motor Company for the American military. The only US Navy units to operate the F11C-2 were the Navy's famous "High Hat Squadron", VF-1B, aboard the USS Saratoga (CV-3), and VB-6 briefly assigned to USS Enterprise (CV-6). In March 1934 when the aircraft were redesignated BFC-2 the "High Hat Squadron" squadron was renumbered VB-2B, and then VB-3B, and retained its BFC-2s until February 1938. VB-6 never actually embarked on the Enterprise with the BFC bombers.

The F11C-2 Goshawk was produced in two export versions as the Hawk I and Hawk II fighters. Essentially a modified XF11C-2, the Hawk II was fitted with a Wright R-1820F-3 Cyclone rated at 710 hp at 1,676 m and 356 litres of fuel while the Hawk I had 189 litres of internal fuel. Both versions carried the same armament as the production F11C-2. Only the Hawk II was exported in quantity with Turkey, the first customer taking delivery of 19 on 30 August 1932.

TUAF purchased LGL-32 fighter planes from the French Firm Goudrou-Leuseurre in 1932. But since the French firm could not fill the obligations the contract was shifted to the US firm Curtiss. The new agreement covered the assembly of 24 Hawk-IIs, 7 Fledglings and 12 Fleets in Kayseri Aircraft Factory KTF. The first batch of 24 Hawk-IIs arrived with USAAC serials and they were assembled at the KTF. But later on 6 more Hawk-IIs were ordered but this time it was an under-licence production. In the meantime Hawk-IIIs were observed and they were very much appreciated by the authorities and a follow-on order of 40 Hawk-IIIs to be produced at the KAF was placed. The Hawks remained in service until 1945. The Hawk-II/IIIs were deployed at the 53th Fighter Co., 54th Figther Co. and at the Hava Okulu (aerial School).


----------



## gekho (Dec 28, 2010)

The Nieuport 27's design closely followed the early form of the 24, including its semi-rounded rear fuselage and rounded wingtips and ailerons. The structural problems with the redesigned, rounded tail surfaces of the 24, which had resulted in the use of a Nieuport 17 type tail in the 24bis., were by now overcome, so that the new version was able to standardise on the new tail. By now most Nieuport fighters were actually used as advanced trainers, and the 130 hp Le Rhône Rotary engine of the 24bis. was often replaced by a 110 or 120 hp version. The handful of operational Nieuport 27s were armed either with a synchronized, fuselage-mounted Vickers machine gun (in French service) or a Lewis Gun mounted on a Foster mounting on the top wing (in British service). Two guns were occasionally fitted, but this had a severe effect on performance, which was at best little better than that of earlier models. No Nieuport 24 nor Nieuport 27 took active duty in the War of Independence with the TAF. The only two examples were captured from the retreating Greek Forces after the Great Offensive in Izmir-Gaziemir airfield in September 1922. They were named Ganimet-4 and Ganimet-5.


----------



## gekho (Dec 28, 2010)

One of the most famous military aircraft of the inter-war period, the Potez 25 was developed from the Potez 24 A.2-category prototype, which had been designed by Louis Coroller and flown in 1924. The refined Potez 25 prototype was built at the new Potez factory at Meaulte and flew for the first time in early 1925. An unequal-span biplane, the Potez 25 had an engine mounting capable of taking a wide variety of powerplants in the 298kW to 447kW range. The carefully contoured fuselage accommodated pilot and observer/gunner close together in tandem cockpits beneath a cut-out in the trailing edge of the upper wing centre section. The new cross-axle landing gear had specially designed Potez shock absorbers.

In all, 87 variants of the type were developed for military and civil use, and over 3,500 examples were built in France, most at the Potez factory, but others under licence by A.N.F. Les Mureaux and Hanriot. Abroad, 300 Potez 25s were licence-built in Poland, 200 in Yugoslavia, 70 in Romania and 27 in Portugal. Other countries which used French-built aircraft included China, where the type was used against the Japanese; Paraguay, where it operated against the Bolivian air arm; Uruguay; Greece; Ethiopia, which flew a small number against the invading Italian troops in 1935; Switzerland, which retained the type in service until 1940; and Estonia. In addition test examples were sold to the Soviet Union and some dozen other countries. Many of the exported and licence-built Potez 25s were of the B.2 two-seat light bomber version.

In 1928 TuAF planned to purchase 20 Potez 25-A2s. Before the procurement serial numbers 651 to 670 were allocated for this model. But it was decided later on to buy one for evaluation and comparison with Breguet XIX. Since the evaluation tests were not found sucessfull the purchase never realised. The only plane was deployed at the Operational Training Company where it remained in active service since mid-1935.


----------



## gekho (Dec 28, 2010)

Rohrbach Metall-Flugzeugbau was an airplane factory located in Berlin, Germany, and founded in 1922 by Dr.-Rohrbach was a pioneer in building airplanes based on the metal stressed skin principle. At the time of the early aircraft production the Versailles Treaty forbade the construction of large aircraft in Germany, and their export, so Rohrbach set up a Danish company, the 'Rohrbach-Metall-Aeroplan Co. A/S', to build the early Rohrbach aircraft. The strict regulation of the aircraft industry was relaxed in 1926 allowing the Rohrbach series to be built at the Rohrbach Metall-Flugzeugbau GmbH factory in Berlin. The company enjoyed only limited commercial success, with the Roland airliner as its only model built in any quantity. By 1934 the company was taken over by Weser Flugzeugbau, where Adolf Rohrbach became technical director.

With the donations of the citizens of Istanbul and Izmir collected in between 1924-1925 an order for two Ro.III were placed to the German firm located in Danemark in 1926. The planes which arrived within the same year were given the serials 1201 and 1202 and the names Istanbul and Izmir. The planes served at the 1st and 3rd Dz. Ty Bl (Seaplane Co.) and in 1928 they were transferred tothe 31st Dz.Ty.Bl. They were written off in 1934.


----------



## gekho (Dec 28, 2010)

Morane-Saulnier MoS-50 (also MS.50) was a French trainer aircraft of parasol type from 1924. The twin-seat monoplane aircraft was of wooden construction. It was one of the last aircraft to have a rotary engine - a 130 hp Clerget 9B. In 1925, six MS.50Cs were sold to Finland, where they were used as trainers until 1932. It was very popular in service. Five aircraft of the modified type MS.53 were sold to Turkey. They were bought by the donations made by the Turkish people. The planes which came in between Dec.1926 and Jan.1927 were presented to the TuAF as a gift of the Turkish people. They were deployed at the School of Aeronautics to train the fighter pilots. They remained in active service until 1933.


----------



## gekho (Dec 28, 2010)

The Junkers F13 was based on the experiences of the Junkers J12 airliner. The side views of both aircraft are very similar, but the F13 or J13 as it was called during its developement, got a larger fuselage and a complete new wing design. Instead of the three passengers of the J12 design, the J13 was able to accomodate up to 4 passengers plus two pilots. Between January 1919 and June 1919 about 9000 developement hours were spent into the project. On June, 25th 1919 the first F13 was flown by the Junkers pilot Emil Monz. This first F13 was c/n 533 and it was named "Annelise" after Hugo Junkers daughter Annelise Junkers. A second aircraft (c/n 531) became available three weeks later and was used for type certification in July 1919. The F13 design of Reuter was fully satisfying the demands. It became the world's first all-metal airliner and it seems to be the first aircraft, which was fully designed as a passenger aircraft.

Three month after its first flight the prototype c/n 533 Annelise achieved the World Height Record. On September 13th 1919 again Emil Monz flew the aircraft, which was now equipped with a BMWIIIa engine. On board the aircraft were eight people including Monz bringing the payload to 515 kg. The aircraft reached an altitude of 6750 meters 86 minutes after take off. That were 630 additional meters compared to the current world record of 6120 meters set up by Legagneux on a Nieuport in December 1913.

Although the F13 was not allowed to be operated in Germany after WW I due to the Allied restrictions, this aircraft became a very successfull Junkers product. It was built for more than ten years until 1929 and was very well adapted during this period according to the market demands. A total of 322 aircraft were built during these years and more than 60 different subtypes became available. The first F13 was sold to John Larsen and it was shipped to the USA in December 1919. In 1920 a sales company for the American market was founded under the name Junkers-Larsen Corporation. A total of further 25 aircraft were sold to Junkers-Larsen Corporation until 1921. Most of these aircraft were used under the designator JL6 by the U.S. Postal Departement and some were sold to Canadian Oil Companies. The sale of further JL6 aircraft in the U.S. failed due to a crash series of JL6 aircraft, which was caused by some modifications on the aircraft for the American market. A single JL6 was modified by Larsen later on into a military combat aircraft. This aircraft was equipped with a Liberty engine and 12 machine guns, which should be used for ground attacks. Larsen offered this aircraft to the U.S. Army, but they showed little interest in the socalled JL12. Nevertheless, the Junkers-Larsen Corporation helped Hugo Junkers and the F13 to survive the initial years of its existence, when Junkers was unable to use and sell his new aircraft in Germany. 

After the foundation of TOMTAŞ together with Junkers it was planned to produce 20 F13s together with the Junkers A20s. Turkish serials from 750 to 770 were allocated beforehand for these planes. But since the business did not develop as expected and the company came to the stage of liquidation this production was never realised. According to the foreign sources only three came to Turkey, 2 in 1925 and the 3rd in 1926. The planes were deployed at the 6th Airplane Company. In 1933 they were transferred to Yeşilköy Liaison Detachment. In 1933 two of them were transferred to Turkish Aerial Post and nr.882 was deployed at the Aerial Survey Detachment. The last of the F13s were withdrawn from active service in 1938.


----------



## gekho (Dec 28, 2010)

The Morane-Saulnier MS.147 and its derivatives, the MS.148 and MS.149 were a family of trainer aircraft produced in France in the late 1920s for civil and military use. They were derived from other machines in Morane-Saulnier's successful line of monoplane trainers, combining the wire-braced parasol wing of the MS.138 with the fuselage and undercarriage of the MS.130. The various subtypes saw service with the Aéronavale, Aéropostale, and a number of foreign air arms. They were largely withdrawn from French military service by 1935.

When it was observed that the Caudron C-27s became insufficient 10 MS-147s were purchased in 1929. These planes were deployed at the Flying School. In 1929 a second party of 10 planes were ordered. In the years 1933-34 they were replaced by the US built Consolidated Fleets. The remaining few were given to THK (Turkish Air League) and they were utilized as glider tugs until mid 1942.


----------



## gekho (Dec 28, 2010)

It was designed by Marcel Vuillerme the chief designer of Breguet Co as a replacement for the successfull breguet.14. The A.2 version was the reconnaissance and the B.2 version was the two seated day bomber models. The first prototype was exhibited at the Paris Airshow in November 1921. İts first flight took place in March 1922 and the plane was put into series production starting in 1923. Until 1927 2000 Breguet.19s of equal quantities from each model were supplied to the French Air Force. Breguet 19s were among the French planes which gained great admiration and which were exported in great numbers. Yugoslavia ranks the first among the foreign customers. In between 1925-1932 about 400 Bre.19s were delivered to this country. 185 of them were completely finished in France, 40 were assembled in Yugoslavia and 175 were produced under licence in the new aircraft factory at Kraljevo.

In the meantime 5 of the Breguet.19s acquired by Yugoslavia were sent back to the Breguet plant in France for upgrading. Semi elliptical wing tips were assembled on the wings and the wingspan thus increased to 14.99 meters and the length to 9.6 meters. Also 4 struts were added in between the wings and the fuselage. The new version equipped with 600HP Hispano-Suiza engines were started to be produced at the Kraljevo plant. 5 examples were sold to Romania and 40 to Turkey in 2 equal parties. 

The Turkish pilots were very fond of the Breguet.14s acquired during the years of the War of Independence. As a result an order of 20 Breguet 19.A2s were placed in 1925. The planes which were handed over to the Turkish authorities were deployed at the 2nd and 9th Tayyare Bölük stationed at Eskişehir. The planes equipped with 450 HP Lorraine-Dietrich 12Ed 12 cylinder in-line engines remained in service until 1938. In 1928 45 Breguet 19.B2s were purchased. The planes received in 1929 were used to arm the 1st, 2nd, 21st, 24th, 27th, 28th Tayyare Bölüks and the tatbikat Taburu at the Air School. All of these plane were also equipped with Lorraine-Dietrich 12Ed engines(*) . In the beginnings of the 1930s as a result of the competition for an army support aircraft Breguet 19.7.A2s were selected mainly because of financial basis. 20 Breguet 19.7.A2s which were equipped with 600 HP Hispano-Suiza 12Eb in-line engines were ordered to Yugoslavia. They were deployed in 1932 and a new order covering 20 Breguet 19.7.B2s equipped with 650 HP Hispano-Suiza 12Lb were placed. Both of these Yuoglav made versions started to be replaced by the Vultees in 1938. They were assigned to reconnaissance-light bomber duties and with the arrival of Westland Lysanders the remaining were retired in 1940.

The thing that is very special to these planes is that all of them were provured by the donations of the Turkish people made to THK ( Turkish Air League). The name of the town with the donations from which the planes were bought bear the name of the town on the fuselage or on the rudder. At the beginning it was written in old Turkish script. Since 1928, after the Alphabet Revolution they were written with new Turkish letters. In the meantime Atatürk, the founder of the Turkish Republic was very much impressed with the donations of the Turkish people which enabled the procurement of about 300 military planes, ordered that tours of military planes should be made wihtin Turkey to show their gratitude to the Turkish people. Groups of Breguet 19s toured the whole Turkey. A group of five Breguet.19s also flew to Moscow via Sevastopol and Harkov as a payback to the visit made by the Soviet delegation on the 10th anniversary of the Turkish Republic. The Turkish planes were welcomed with great joy. They participated the ceremonies on May 1st, 1934 and they flew as the leaders of the whole flight group. Then they flew to Bucharest via Harkov and Zaporojnie to take part at the ceremonies on 15th of May The Heroes Day. Afterwards they flew to Eskişehir flying over but not stopping at Istanbul.


----------



## gekho (Dec 28, 2010)

A fighter aircraft competition was organized by the TuAF to replace the aging SPAD-XIIIs. 8 different models which are listed below from 5 European aviation firms participated.

1. Nieuport Delage Ni.D-42C
2. Nieuport Delage Ni.D-62
3. Bleriot SPAD.51
4. Bleriot SPAD.56
5. Belriot SPAD.61
6. Dewoiitine C.21
7. Rohrbach Rofix
8. Junkers A.35

The two Rohrbach Rofix crashed during test flights in Danemark and they were dropped from the competition. TuAF bought 2 pcs Ni.D-42C, 3 pcs Bleriot SPAD-51C.1 and 2 pcs Dewoitine C.21C for further evaluations. Dewoitine was the winner of the competition.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice stuff!


----------



## gekho (Dec 29, 2010)

The Aviatik B.I is a German two-seat reconnaissance biplane designed and built by the Automobil und Aviatik AG company, who until then had produced copies of French designs. The B.I was developed from a 1913 design for a racing aircraft. The crew sat in open tandem cockpits with the observer in the front. It entered service in 1914. It was followed by the B.II model, which had a more powerful Mercedes engine and was later armed with a single 7.7 mm machine gun.

The B.I was manufactured in large numbers in Italy under licence by SAML, which built 410 examples according to Aviatik's design. The firm then put two modified versions of their own into production, as designed by Robert Wild. The first of these, the SAML S.1 was powered by a Fiat A.12 engine and was armed with a Revelli machine gun for the observer. The second version, the SAML S.2 was intended for the reconnaissance-bomber role and had a shorter wingspan, a fixed, forward-firing Revelli gun in addition to the one in the rear cockpit, and a bomb load of 40 kg (90 lb). The 16 Squadriglie da Recognizione operated 660 S-1s and S-2s from 1917 onwards in Italy, Albania, and Macedonia.Two SAML S.1 participated in the Revolution of 1922 in Paraguay in the government side. They survived the conflict and they were the first planes of the new Military Aviation School, along a single SVA-5, a SVA-10 and a SPAD S.20. One S.1 was destroyed in an accident in 1928 but the other survived as a trainer during the Chaco War.


----------



## gekho (Dec 29, 2010)

Bristol Scout was a plane based on a pre-war design and produced by British Colonial Aeroplane Co.. It is one of the first aircraft produced in large numbers for Britain . It was considered fast and highly maneuverable when it entered service in the early days of the Great War. The Scout was the first attempt by the Royal Flying Corps to develop a true fighter. It was initially unarmed but later a method was for mounting a Lewis gun to the side of the aircraft. In March 1916, the Scout D became the first British fighter to be armed with a synchronized machine gun. Soon outdated by more efficient designs, it was withdrawn from front-line service in the summer of 1916 and used as a trainer. The 3 planes in possession of the Ottoman armed forces were confiscated nemy planes. The former was forced to land due to groung fire in the Dardanelles region on February 17, 1917 and the latter two were also forced to land due to ground fire in the Iraqi Front on January 11 and January 23 1917.


----------



## gekho (Dec 29, 2010)

Caproni CA.3 is the first strategic bomber in the World. The three engined first version made its first flight in October 1914. Different versions of Capronis served extensively during the WW1 and they were deployed by the Italian and the French Armed Forces. Many variations were also produced after the War. Among these the Ca.36 bomber version produced for the Italian Armed Forces, the Ca.56a civil version with a capacity of 6 passengers in the cockpit and the Ca.57 with a capacity of two crew and 8 passengers may be mentioned.

The only Caproni which joined the Turkish Armed Forces fıor a very short period of time was a passenger plane equipped with two Lorraine Dietrich engines and which landed at Edirne (Adrinople) due to engine malfunctioning. Instead of repairing it was given to the Turkish authorities as a gift. The famous Turkish aviator Vecihi Hürkuş was sent to Edirne together with the chief mechanic Eşref Bey and his aide Irfan to repair and and fly it to Izmir. On June 7th,1923 the plane made its first trial flight and then it was flewn to Izmir. But due to lack of spares it was never able to fly the plane.


----------



## gekho (Dec 29, 2010)

BE-2C is a double seated figther and light bomber produced by the Royal Aircraft Factories Ltd. It entered servicer in 1914. The only example within the TuAF list is the one that was forced to make a compulsory landing after a dog fight on July 8,1917 in the neighbourhood of Beit el Hatun on the Palestinian Front. The captured airplane was lightly damaged. It was put into active service after a complete overhaul. It was left out of service in 1918.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## gekho (Jan 2, 2011)

The Caudron C.270 Luciole ("Firefly") was a sporting, touring and trainer aircraft produced in France in the 1930s, derived from the C.230. It was a conventional biplane with single-bay, unstaggered wings of equal span. The pilot and a single passenger sat in tandem open cockpits. It featured a fabric-covered fuselage in place of the C.230's wooden one, and other refinements including revised control surfaces and undercarriage, and an improved and simplified wing-folding mechanism. The type proved immensely successful, with over 700 machines built in the decade leading up to World War II. Of these, 296 were purchased by the French government for its pilot training programme, the Aviation Populaire. Many examples saw wartime service as liaison aircraft, and those surviving the conflict saw postwar use as glider tugs in the Ecole de l'Air.

After the Great Turkish Offensive the retreating Greek Forces left behind in wagons at the Alsancak railroad station in İzmir multiples of airplane parts and unassembled airplanes among which Caudron G.3 parts were included. Out of these parts 3 Caudron G.3(1) were assembled and they were successfully flown as the very first basic trainers after the War of Independence. After the declaration of the Republic Turkish officers were sent to France for pilot education. After the return of these officers who already had the Caudron tradition even before their departure to France 4 Caudron C.27s were bought by the funds of the National Budget. Latee in the years 1925, 1926 and in 1927 a total of 39 C.27s arrived dismantled. They were assembled in Gaziemir-İzmir under the supervision of the French engineer Sonva. The first arrivals were assigned to 5th Tayyare Bölüğü (3rd Airplane Co.) and then to 7th Tayyare Bölüğü (7th Airpalne Co.). The remainder were deployed at the Hava Okulu (School of Aeronautics) in 1928. The planes having engine problems were started to be replaced by the Morane Saulnier MS.147s starting in 1929. The last C.27 was written off in 1931.


----------



## gekho (Jan 2, 2011)

The Caudron C.59s present the continuation of a tradition within the TuAF . The tradition started with the 3 Caudron G.3s that were assembled by the parts that were confiscated from the retreating Greek forces towards the end of the War of Independence. This was followed by the journey of the Turkish pilots to France for further training. After the return of the pilots the very first Caudron C.27s were received which were followed by the C.59s equipped with more powerful engines. These planes were deployed at the Gaziemir Hava Okulu for long range training. The total procurement arose to 32 with follow-up purchases. The newcomers were stationed at Eskişehir Hava Okulu in addition the the school at Gaziemir. In 1936 they were started to be replaced by the new Gotha Go.145s. Before the end of 1937 they were completely written off. 5 of them were transferred to THK to be used as glider tugs and for parachutist training. They remained in service until 1941.


----------



## gekho (Jan 2, 2011)

Caudron G.4 was produced due to French Aviation Militaires demand for a forward firing more powerfull plane. The plane was equipped with two reciprocating engines (2 x 80HP Gnome leRhone or 2 x 100HP Anzani) and it had a post for an observer-gunner in the nose. The MG was either a 7mm Hotchkiss or a Lewis mounted on a movable platform. Some G.4s were equipped with cameras for high altitude reconnaissance. A total of 1409 G.4s were produced. They were produced under licence by Bleriot and SPAD in addition to Caudron. Its first flight took place on March 1915 but due to rapidly advancing aeronautical technology they became obsolete in 1916.

The only example in possession of the Ottoman Armed Forces was a captured Russian plane equipped with two machine guns that made an emergency landing due to engine malfunctioning at Alucra on the Caucasian Front. The plane was flown to Sushehri by Mr Vecihi Hurkush, a famous Turkish aviotionist. It is the first Tursih double engined aircraft.


----------



## gekho (Jan 2, 2011)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Jan 2, 2011)

The representative of the Consolidated Aircraft Corp. organized an air show on July 17th 1933 in Ankara. The plane´s performance was very much appreciated and 12 Model-7s were purchased to be used in aerobatics and for aerobatics pilot training. They were deployed at the Eskişehir Hava Okulu and they served until 1943. Since then they were used for regimental communications and in 1945 they were written off.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Jan 3, 2011)

The USA firm Glenn Curtiss Airplane Motor Company was the leader in seaplanes in 1910s. Model F is the first of these series and it made its first flight in 1911. This was followed by MF-2 which made World demostration tour in 1914. The plane piloted by John Dale Cooper also came to Istanbul and made demostration flight. The military authorities who were greatly impressed with the air show bought the plane for 2000 liras in gold. It is the first seaplane that joined the Turkish AF. In 1915 during the Gallipoli Campaign while going to Chanak it had an accident. Eventhough it was repaired, it was left out of service since the previous performance was not obtained.


----------



## gekho (Jan 3, 2011)

The DFW C.V produced by Deutsche Flugzeug Werke GmbH is one of the most successfull two-seaters of the WWI. They were produced in large numbers and they were assigned to reconnaissance, artillery coordination and guidance of the land forces. They started being deployed in 1916 and remained in service until the end of the War. In 1918 28 examples were sent to Turkey to arm the german flying units within the Empire. Two of these planes (factory numbers 4480 and 4482) were received from from the German units and they were given to the Turkish units in Konya in November 1918. Serials of the others are not known.


----------



## gekho (Jan 3, 2011)

Designed by Mr.De Havilland DH-9s were produced by the British firm Aircraft Manufacturing Co.Ltd.. It is an advanced version of DH-4 and they entered service in Great Britain in 1916. 4 examples served the Turkish Aif Force. The first example was a Greek DH.9 whose pilot landed near Kuşadası due to fuel shortage after loosing his way back before the Battle of Sakarya. Pilot Vecihi (Hürkuş) and Chief Mechanic Eşref (Koçman) were sent to to repair the plane and fly it to the Turkish lines. The plane was repaired in ten days time and it was flown by Vecihi first to Ankara and then to the headquarters of the 2nd Airplane Co. located at Malikeuy. This plane was named İsmet after the commander of the Western Front and it served throughout the War of Independence. The other three were captured at Seidikeuy airport after the liberation of Izmir on Sptember 9, 1922. At the Alsancak Railroad station parts and spares good enough to make 10 DH.9s were found packed and stored within wagons. They remained in service until 1925.


----------



## gekho (Jan 3, 2011)

The single seater Deperdussin and the double seater Deperdussin-D models produced by the French firm of the same name are the first planes of the Turkish Air Force. The Cabinet decided to purchase airplanes due to consistent pressure applied by the Supreme Commandorate of The Armed Forces but since there was no budgetary allocation the subject was taken to The Association of National Assistance by Mahmut Shevket Pacha, the Grand Vizier. Pacha himself added 30 liras in gold to the donations of the association. Other personalities including Prince Celaleddin of Egypt and Sultan Mehmet Rechad also contributed and three planes two of which were single seaters and the third a double seater were purchased. One of the planes was named Ottoman and the other Prince celaleddin to commemorate his contribution. The plane called Prince celaleddin fell near Yaffa on March 14th, 1914 while making the historic İstanbul-Cairo flight and the commander Nuri died. The Depperdussins were left out of service in 1914.


----------



## gekho (Jan 3, 2011)

FIAT R.2 was two seated reconnaissance biplane designed by Celestino Rosatelli and produced by FIAT. They became operational in 1918. A total of 129 examples were produced. A businessman from Erzurum called Nafiz Bey (Kotan), a patriot, bought 4 R.4s from the Italians and a donation to the nationalist goverment to buy two more planes. He ordered his that the planes should be brought to Istanbul by maritime vessels and then they would secretly be flown to Anatolia to join the Nationalist Forces. 

A relay type airfield should be m prepared in Bolu since it was decided hat the planes should fly to Eskisheir. The first plane was flown by an Italian pilot to Bolu but it was damaged during landing. The second plane came to Bolu with a 10-day delay. During training flights its propeller and the landing gear were broken. The remaining two planes were secretly carried to Polatlı on land. There they were repaired by the spares brought from Istanbul via Inebolu and they were put into flyable position and they were assigned to 1st Airplane Co.. Both of them participated the Battle of Sakarya. One was lost burning on flight on August 18,1921 during the Battle of Sakarya and both of the crew were killed. The other plane was also lost during the following events of the War of Independence.


----------



## gekho (Jan 3, 2011)

Fokker D.VII is accepted as the best German fighter of the WW1 era by the authorities. The first test flights were flown by Baron Manfred von Richtofen. But he never had the chance to pilot this plane in aerial combat due to his death soon before the plane became operational in April 1918. One of the famous pilots who flew this plane was Hermann Göring who would be the commander general of Luftwaffe during WWII. The D.VIIs proved themselves to be superior to the British and French planes of 1918. In addition to Fokker they were also produced by Albatros and OAW (Ostdeutcshe Albatros Werke). A total of 7 examples were deployed at the Ottoman armed forces. The deployment date is October 1918. All of the planes were assigned to 9th Airplane Co. and to 6th Airplane Co. but they were sent to be stored at the Maltepe warehouse due to armiastice ending the War.


----------



## gekho (Jan 3, 2011)

Fokker E-1 Eindecker which is a copy of Morane-Saulnier Parasol was designed and produced by Fokker Flugzeug-Werke GmbH and they entered service in 1915 at the German Luftwaffe. The plane was the first one equipped with a synchrohised machine gun that could fire through the blades of the propeller. Eventhough it had a relatively slow speed it became the sovereign of the skies due to her high maneuverability. His sovereignity was ended with the arrival of new planes such as SPAD and Nieuport. In the following years advanced models called E-2, E-3 and E-4 were produced. Yhe most famous of all the pilots who flew E-1 was Max Immelmann who created the air maneauver on this plane. A total of 54 Fokker E-1s were produced 4 of which were deployed at the Ottoman Armed Forces from 1915 to 1917.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2011)

Good shots!


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

It is a tandem seated training and reconnaissance plane without any armament designed by Rumpler Flugzeugwerke in 1913. Its production started in 1914 by Rumpler and also under licence by Hannoversche Wagonfabrik. Only 198 examples were built because of its underpowered engine. The production was later on continued with the advanced C-1 model. 18 B-1s served the Ottoman Armed Forces as military aid from Germany starting on 1915. They remained in service until 1918.


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

The French firm Compagnie Gabriele Voisin designed and produced three different versions of light bombers all of which were equipped with a single engine and pusher propellers. The first one was Voisin.3. The plane which was equipped with a 100HP Renault engine entered service in 1914. The engine was changed with the more powerful Salmson M9 which was 120HP. This was followed by Voisin.5 in 1915. Voisin.5 was equipped with a 150HP Salmson P9 as standart engine. The last version to go into service was Voisin.8 the deployment of which took place in 1916. It was powered by an 220HP Peugeot. Voisin.5 is the most produced model with 300 examples. Until 1916 they served in the Western Front.

The two Voisin.%s in the Ottoman armed forces were ex-Russian planes which were captured in April 1918 in ther Eastern Front. They were assigned to the 7th Airplane Co. but they were lost on September and November 1918.


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

One of the most successful and best liked of the newly introduced C type armed two-seaters which appeared during 1915 was the C.I of the Rumpler Flugzeug-Werke. At first equipped only with a Parabellum machine-gun for the observer, the armament was later reinforced by the addition of a Spandau machine-gun for the pilot. By October 1916 there were some 250 C.Is and C.Ias in service. They were used as general-purpose types, and when they became outclassed on the Western Front they served in the Salonika, Palestine and Macedonian theatres during the 1917 period. They were also used on training duties in Germany right up to the end of the war. In fact, during 1918 a special trainer version with dual control was developed by the Bayerische Rumpler-Werke. This version was powered with a 150 h.p. Benz engine and did not have a gun-ring installation in the rear cockpit.

Eight new C.Is were transported to Damascus in the spring of 1917 and were to play a big part in the battles which took place that year for Gaza. All enemy troop movements were observed by the Rumplers and the General Staff kept constantly informed. Bombing raids were carried out on Allied cavalry. A total of 10 C.Is were deployed at the Ottoman Armed Forces till the end of the War including the 8 mentioned above.


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

An urgent need of the British Admiralty for a torpedo carrying seaplane led Horace Short and Brothers to design the Short Model 184. The outcome was a very popular plane of the coming twenty years. More than 900 examples of this plane were built. Most probably it was the most produced seaplane of the WW1 era. It was laid on the design table on 1913 and the first prototype flew in 1915. The early models were eqipped with 225HP Sunbeam Maori engines. On the future models the engine was replaced by more powerful 240HP Renault or 260HP Sunbeam engines. It waas the first torpedo carrying seaplane in the World. It was also the first plane to sink a ship with an air launched torpedo. The event took place on the Sea of Marmara on August 15, 1915 and a Turkish 5000-ton cargo ship was sunk by a torpedo launched from a 184. Towards the end of the War they were assigned to maritime reconnaissance duties. The 184s were also capable of being catapulted from ships. The only example in possession of the Ottoman Armed Forces was a British plane that was forced to make an emergency landing due to ground fire while trying to bomb TCG Yavuz (ex. Goeben) on January 28, 1918. There are no official records of its repair and servixe within the Ottoman armed forces.


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

Nieuport 24 is an advanced model of the famous WW1 French scout Nieuport 17. It entered service in 1917 and it was followed by Nieuport 27. In fact neither Nieuport 24 nor Nieuport 27 took active duty in the War of Independence. The only example was captured from the retreating Greek Forces after the Great Offensive in Izmir-Gaziemir airfield in September 1922. They were named Ganimet-4 and Ganimet-5.


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

n 1928 TuAF planned to purchase 20 Potez 25-A2s. Before the procurement serial numbers 651 to 670 were allocated for this model. But it was decided later on to buy one for evaluation and comparison with Breguet XIX. Since the evaluation tests were not found sucessfull the purchase never realised. The only plane was deployed at the Operational Training Company where it remained in active service since mid-1935.


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

In 1926 TuAF organized a competition for the procurement of new fighter planes. Three firms from France and two firms from Germany participated. They were namely as follows:

* Nieuport Delage 42C 62................. (France)
* SPAD 51, 56 61............................. (France)
* Dewoitine D21C-1............................... (France)
* Rohrbach Rofix.............................. (Germany)
* Junkers A35................................... (Germany)

Rofix and A35 were found insufficient and they were eliminated. The French planes which were composed of 2 of Nieupport Delage 42C, 3 of SPAD 61 and 2 of Dewoitine D21C-1 were bought for further evaluation at the operational units. In 1927 further 10 Dewoitines were purchased. The planes were deployed at the 10th Hunter Co., 41st Hunter Co., and 42nd Hunter Co.. They remained in active duty until 1936 then they were replaced by PZL P-24s.


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

It is a reconnaissance plane whose production started in 1928 in the Soviet Union. They remained to be in front-line service until mid-1941. A delegation headed by Marshall Voroshilov from the Soviet Union came to Turkey to participate the 10th anniversary celebrations of the Turkish Republic. Together with the delegation three Polikarpov R.5s and a PS-9 ( Double engined ANT-9) came to Turkey. After the celebrations the planes were donated to the Turkish Goverment. The Polikarpov R-5s were assigned to the Application Training Company. The planes called Erpet by the Turkish aviators were very much liked but due to lack of spares they were shortly written off.


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

It is a monoplane with two reciprocating engines designed and produced by the British firm General Aircraft Ltd. Its production started in 1935. Turkey purchased two planes which were received in October 1937. One of the planes (M.1/3215) crashed and the other one was dropped from active duty in 1941.


----------



## gekho (Jan 4, 2011)

It is a trainer produced by the French Compagnie des Avions Henriot. The first model H-180T (Nr.1) made its first flight in 1934. Within the same year it participated the Salon de lAeronautique in Paris and and it won admiration with her modern lines. Models H-182.01, H-190M H-191 were produced in accordance with the demands of the customers. They also served the Republicans during the Spanish Civil War. 36 of them were deployed at the TuAF in 1940 together with the Morane-Saulnier fighters. The first 19 had camouflage painting whereas the remainder silver colored metallic bodies. They served the Aviation School until they were transferred to the Regiments as liaison planes in 1943. 5 were lent to the THK. They were dropped from active duty in 1945.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## gekho (Jan 5, 2011)

The Nieuport 6H was the military version of a long series of Nieuport floatplanes started with the Nieuport IV G in 1912. When France entered the war the navy had two Nieuport floatplane escadrilles, one of these was equipped with six Nieuports VI G based at Saint-Raphael and the other was equipped with Nieuports VI H embarked at the seaplane carriers Foudre and Campinas operating on the Mediterranean. Some of these planes were lent to the British. These planes helped the French and British navies maintain dominance over the area, and later conducted some of the early reconnaissance flights over the Dardanelles. But by 1917, the Nieuports were replaced with F.B.A seaplanes and relegated to training duties. Some of these served with the Royal Naval Air Service for floatplane training at Lake Windermere in the UK.


----------



## gekho (Jan 5, 2011)

First flown in 1915, the AR was a two-seat parasol-wing monoplane constructed largely of wood with fabric covering. About 400 were built after World War I (when it was known as the MS.35), mainly as intermediate trainers in three principal versions: MS.35R with a 59.6kW Le Rhone 9c rotary engine; MS.35A with an Anzani engine; and MS.35C with a Clerget 9B engine. The MS.35EP2 served with French Aeronautique Militaire 'Ecoles de Pilotage' up to 1929. Other military users were Poland (60), Argentina, Belgium, Brazil, Guatemala, Romania, Soviet Union (30) and Turkey. A number also went to civil users.

At least 10 units were bought by THK (Turkish Air League) by the donations made by the people. The planes which arrived in May 1926 were handed over to the TuAF as a gift of the Turkish people.The MS-35s, whose design was based on the old WWI technology were deployed at the Operational Training Company and they were started being dropped from active duty in 1928. They were totally scrapped in 1931.


----------



## gekho (Jan 5, 2011)

The Miles M.9 Master was a British 2-seat monoplane advanced trainer built by Miles Aircraft Ltd for the Royal Air Force and Fleet Air Arm during the Second World War. It went through a number of variants according to engine availability and was even modified as an emergency fighter during the Battle of Britain. It was a fast, strong and fully aerobatic aircraft and served as an excellent introduction to the high performance British fighter aircraft of the day; the Spitfire and Hurricane.

The Miles M.14 Magister was a British two-seat monoplane basic trainer aircraft built by the Miles Aircraft for the Royal Air Force and Fleet Air Arm. Affectionately known as the Maggie, the Magister was based on Miles' civilian Hawk Major and Hawk Trainer and was the first monoplane designed specifically as a trainer for the RAF. As a low-wing monoplane, it was an ideal introduction to the Spitfire and Hurricane for new pilots.

In 1941 the British Goverment promised to supply 25 Mk.1s in 1941 and 75 in 1942. However only 76 were despatched in 1941. 6 of these planes were lost enroute to Turkey which were shipped later on. Kayseri Aircraft Factory obtained the rights of under licence production from the Miles Co. and they produced 5 in 1941 and 21 in 1942. The rights of under-licence production was transferred to THK, The Turkish Aerial League and they produced a further 20 in their facilities located in Ankara. These planes were deployed at the Hava Okulu, 1st Training Battalion, 1st 2nd Companies in between 1942-50, Air Force Academy in between 1951-60. 60 of these planes were transferred to THK at different times and they remained in active service until 1963. Concerning the Miles Master, It was planned to procure 100 planes. But since is was observed that the CW-22s were having a much better performance the quantity was dropped to 27. On July 1943 8 Mk.II models arrived which was followed by 7 Martinet target towing models on March 1945. Within the same year 12 more Mk.IIs arrived. They were assigned to target towing duties in various regiments and they remained in service until being replaced by the T-6C Harvards.


----------



## gekho (Jan 6, 2011)

During the first years of the newly founded Turkish Republic only three ex-WWI Gotha WD-13s were available as float planes to control the long Turkish coastline. These planes were smuggled from the Maritime depot in Haliç-İstanbul by the Turkish underground named the MM group and they were successfully transferred by boat to Amasra on the Black Sea shore. Until the end of the War of Independence they served the Dz.Tay.Bl (Maritime Airplane Co.) stationed at Amasra. The company was then transferred to İzmir-Güzelyalı. In 1924 eight MS-16bis/m equipped with 300HP Fiat engines were purchased. The planes who came within the same year were assigned to the company located in İzmir-Güzelyalı. This purchase was followed by an order of 12 MS-16bis/m equipped with 400HP Lorraine-Dietrich engines. Last order was placed in 1928 covering 8 S.59s equipped with 450HP Lorraine-Dietrich engines. They remained in service until the arrival of Supermarine Walruss in 1938.


----------



## gekho (Jan 6, 2011)

The Supermarine Southampton was the first flying boat designed after the First World War to enter RAF service, and was the first of a series of successful military flying boats designed by Reginald Mitchell. It was based on the single Supermarine Swan flying boat, and was ordered off the drawing board in August 1924 after the Swan impressed in tests. The Southampton would become the second longest serving RAF flying boat (behind the Short Sunderland), entering service in 1925 and remaining in use for over ten years, while the related Stranraer was still in use at the start of the Second World War. The Southampton was a two-bay biplane. The lower wing was mounted just above the fuselage, and was supported by spar bracing tubes (standard practise was to build the lower wing roots into the hull). The wooden hull of the Mk I was built with an inner fuselage section with the planning bottom and two steps attached to the base. The gap between the two was divided into watertight compartments. On the metal-hulled Mk II this system was replaced by a simple single skin, which helped reduce weight and increase storage space. The two engines were mounted on pylons carried between the wings. The Southampton uses a triple fin and rudder, similar to the one used on the Swan. Three crew positions were placed ahead of the wings – the bow mooring position with a single Lewis gun was in the nose, followed by twin open tandem cockpits. The engineering and navigation stations were placed below the wing centre-section. Behind the wing were two offset Lewis gun positions. 

As a replacement for the aging Rohrbach Rodra Ro.IIIas 6 were purchased in 1933 by the funds allocated from the National Budget. The planes arrived the same year and they were deployed at the newly formed company 31st Dz.Ty.Bomb.Bl. (31st Maritime Airplane Bomber Co.) located in Izmir. In 1943 they were dropped from active duty after the arrival of the Mosquitos.

The Southampton entered service in the summer of 1925 with No.480 (Coastal Reconnaissance Flight). It was best known for a series of long distance flights, carried out partly as flag waving exercises and partly to gain experience in operating flying boats in remote waters. The most famous of these tours lasted for over a year, and saw four aircraft from the Far East Flight travel 27,000 miles between October 1927 and 11 December 1928. During this journey the Southamptons circumnavigated Australia, and visited Hong Kong, Indo-China and Burma, before ending the journey at Singapore, where the flight was reformed as No.205 Squadron.


----------



## gekho (Jan 6, 2011)

Its design works were started by the British firm Supermarine Aviation Works Ltd. in 1932 and its first prototype flight took place in 1933. They started serving the RN in 1935. Walrus is a single engined biplane with a pusher propeller. They can take-off from the sea or they can be catapulted from the warships. In 1937, with the funds allocated from the National Budget 6 were ordered. The planes arrived at April 1938 and they were deployed at the 11st Dz.Tay.Bl (11st Maritime Airplane Co.). Starting on 1944 they were transferred to the 105th Torpedo Co.. They were written off in 1947.


----------



## gekho (Jan 7, 2011)

The Gotha Go 145 was a German two-seat basic trainer wooden construction biplane of the Second World War first flown in 1934. The Gotha Go 145B was powered by a 240 hp Argus As 10C inverted-Vee piston engine which provided a top speed of 212 kmh and a range of 630 km. From December 1942 Gotha Go 145 aircraft were also used on the Eastern Front as nuisance raiders, dropping small bombs on the Soviet positions during darkness.

he first 3 planes were brought from Germany and the remaining 43 planes were produced at the Kayseri Aircraft Factory in between 1936 and 1939. They were deployed at the Flying School replacing the Caudron C.59s. They remained in service until 1943 when they were started to be replaced by Miles Magisters. Then they were used as communication planes by air regiments until mid-1947.


----------



## gekho (Jan 7, 2011)

In 1934 the Turkish Goverment decided to procure 12 Dewoitine-510s in order to stregthen the interceptor units and signed an aggreement with the producer. One of the planes produced was exhibited at the Paris Air Show in 1935 but the French Goverment embargoed the despacthment of the planes putting forward the unsettled situation in the Hatay Sandjak. This behaviour which was completely contrary to the international law caused anger and furiousity in the Turkish Goverment and the contract was immediately cancelled. Turkey who was in search of an alternative started investigating the Polish built P.24 together with four other Balkan countries which were namely Romania, Bulgaria, Yugoslavia and Greece and with a Baltic country Estonia. In the meantime a P.24/III arrived Turkey and made demostration flights. The performance was found acceptable and an order was placed in 1936.

The first order was covering 20 P-24As 14 of which would be produced in Poland by PZL and the remaining 6 would be assembled at KTF (Kayseri Airplane factory). These planes had had 4 underwing racks for 12.5kg bombs, four 7.9mm Colt-Browning machine guns and two 20mm Oerlikon cannons. All of these planes were supplied within 1936. The second order covered 46 P-24Cs. 26 of these planes would be manufactured by PZL and 20 would be produced under licence by KTF. These planes were supplied within 1937. They were equipped with four 7.9mm Colt-Browning machineguns and they had two underwing rails for 50kg bombs. The P-24A and P-24C models were equipped with French made Gnome-Rhone reciprocating radial engines with an output of 900HP each.

In 1939 an additional aggrement was signed for the production of two P-24Gs at the KTF facilities. These planes were equipped with two 20mm Oerlikon cannons, four 7.9mm Colt-Browning machine guns. Their engine was altered to 950HP Gnome-Rhone 14N-07. All of the P-24s were deployed at the 21st, 41st, 42nd, 43rd Interceptor Companiers. The planes at the 42nd at the 43rd were transferred to Flying School in 1943. They were droppped out of service in 1943 by the arrival of Hawker Hurricanes. The only existing example in the whole World is at the Aviation Museum at Yeşilköy-Istanbul.


----------



## gekho (Jan 7, 2011)

The de Havilland D.H.84 Dragon was designed by Arthur Hagg in response to Fox Moth operator Edward Hillman's request for a twin-engined aircraft to be used on a proposed service from southern England to Paris. The slab-sided plywood box used successfully in the Fox Moth was adopted forthe fuselage of the new design, a two-bay biplane with wings that could be folded outboard of the two de Havilland Gipsy Major engines. The pilot was provided with a separate compartment in the extreme nose and the main cabin could seat six passengers. The prototype made its maiden flight on 12 November 1932, at Stag Lane, Edgware. It was later delivered to Hillman's Airways at Maylands, Essex, together with three examples of the production Dragon 1, which facilitated inauguration of the Paris route in April 1933. British production totalled 115 aircraft built at Stag Lane and, from 1934, at Hatfield. A further 87 were built in Australia during World War II, the de Havilland Australian factory at Bankstown, Sydney, producing navigation trainers for the Royal Australian Air Force, the first of these flying on 29 September 1942.

The Dragons entered service in 1933. 4 of them were purchased by the Turkish Armed Forces in 1934 to be uitilized as flying schools. One of them entered sevice in 1934 and the remaining 3 in 1935. They were deployed at the Hava Okulu (Flying School) until being replaced by the Airspeed Consuls in 1944. Then they were transferred to Transport Command and they were used as transport planes until written off in 1946.


----------



## gekho (Jan 7, 2011)

The prototype Curtiss Wright CW-22 two-seat low-wing general-purpose or advanced training monoplace was developed at the Curtiss-Wright St Louis factory in 1940. The two crew members were housed under a continuous glazed canopy, and the all-metal CW-22 showed its lineage by landing gear which had main units retracting rearward into underwing fairings as on the CW-21 single-seat interceptor. Powered by a 313kW Wright R-975 Whirlwind radial, 36 CW-22s were exported to the Netherlands East Indies, but due to the Japanese advance in that region were delivered to the Dutch in northern Australia during March 1942. 

A developed CW-22B version was sold to Turkey (50); the Netherlands East Indies (25); and various Latin American countries (totalling about 25). Several Dutch aircraft were later captured and flown by the Japanese. Both the CW-22 and CW-22B were armed with two machine-guns, one fixed and the other flexibly mounted. After a demonstrator had been tested by the US Navy, a CW-22N advanced training version went into production. The US Navy applied the designation SNC-1 Falcon to the type, a total of 455 being purchased in three batches of 150, 150 and 155 respectively; the aircraft of the third batch had a modified, higher cockpit canopy. Many SNC-1s were sold to private owners in the USA after World War II.

Towards the end of the 1930s the TuAF planned an urgent modernisation and 50 CW-22R models were bought from Curtiss-Wright. The planes which arrived in 1940 remained in active duty until 1949 until the arrival of the T-6 Texans. In 1940 a second batch of 50 planes, this time the USN version the CW-22Bs were purchased. These planes were deployed at the Hava Okulu in between 1940 and 1949. Some were used for lisison purposes by some of the regiments. 5 were loaned to THK (Turkish Aerial Foundation) in 1940 but they were returned in 1942.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Jan 11, 2011)

The Fairey Battle was a British single-engine light bomber built by the Fairey Aviation Company in the late 1930s for the Royal Air Force. The Battle was powered by the same Rolls-Royce Merlin piston engine that gave contemporary British fighters high performance; however, the Battle was weighed down with a three-man crew and a bomb load. Despite being a great improvement on the aircraft that preceded it, by the time it saw action it was slow, limited in range and highly vulnerable to both anti-aircraft fire and fighters with its single defensive .303 machine gun. During the "Phoney War", the Fairey Battle recorded the first RAF aerial victory of the Second World War but by May 1940 was suffering heavy losses of well over 50% per mission. By the end of 1940 the Battle had been withdrawn from combat service and relegated to training units overseas. For such prewar promise, the Battle was one of the most disappointing of all RAF aircraft. 

The Turkish Army Air Force received 30 aircraft. In accordance with the aggrement signed between Turkey and the United Kingdom it was aggreed on the sale of Fairey Battles to Turkey which would be paid back in twenty years with an annual interest of 4%. In the meantime 30 Fairey Battles were being shipped to Poland. But due to Polands sudden occupation by the Nazi Germany the ships route was diverted to Turkey. The planes which arrived on Feb.2.1940 were assigned to the 2nd. Talim Taburu and to the 3rd Talim Taburu as light bombers and recce planes. In 1944 they were replaced by the Baltimores and the remaining aircraft were transferred to the Hava Okulu as trainers. They remained in servise until being replaced by the AT-11s in 1947.


----------



## gekho (Jan 11, 2011)

The Weihe (Kite, a bird also called Drache) was one of the most important utility aircraft of the Luftwaffe, in the class of the Anson or Oxford. First flown as a six-seat civil transport in 1935, it blossomed forth in many military versions with up to three MG 15 or other guns, wing and fuselage bomb racks and wheel/ski/float landing gear. About 4,500 Fw 58C were delivered to the Luftwaffe in 1937-42, called Leukoplast-bomber (sticking-plaster bomber) in the ambulance role. A typical duty was spraying Russian areas with germicides.

After negotiations in between Turkey and Germany a loan for the procurement of aircraft was received and 6 pcs FW-58K Weihes and 20 pcs FW-44s were procured. The planes were received within 1937. One of the Weihes crashefd on the way Turkeyt and a substitute was given in 1939. The FW-44s were transferred to THK (Turkish Air League) and the Weihes were deployed at the Hava Okulu (Flying School) for training navigators and bombardiers. In 1943 they were transferred to 3rd 5th Regiments as liaison aircraft where they were written off in 1945.


----------



## gekho (Jan 12, 2011)

During the early days of 1937 a He-111 came to Ankara and made demo flights. The demos won admiration and it was followed by an order of 24 He-111F-1s in March. 16 planes arrived within the same year in two paties and the remainder came in 1938. The planes were deployed at the 1st Air Regiment in Eskişehir at the 1st and 2nd Battalions. After the arrival of the Baltimores and the B-24s in the 40s a somewhat peculiar picture was formed. The planes which were serving opposing air forces during the war were flying side by side at the TuAF. During the war spare parts for these planes were the major problem. The were brought from Britain which were collected from the shut-down Luftwaffe planes over the British skies. In 1945 they were withdrawn from active duty after the arrival of the Mosquitos.


----------



## gekho (Jan 12, 2011)

The Hurricanes joined the TuAF in 1939 and they remained in service until 1947. A total of 164 Hurricanes of diffrent models served the TuAF. Following the Anglo-French Treaty 15 Mk.Is were ordered in 1939 which were received within the same year. This was followed by a second batch of 15 and they were received in 1940. A further 5 Mk.Is were ordered and they arrived in 1943. Some of the planes in the second batch were ex-Yugoslavian orders and some were ex-Polish orders. All of the Mk.Is were assigned to 5th Regiment, 8th Battalion, 42nd and 57th Hunter Companies. In 1943 they were transferred to the 4th Regiment.

Following the insistant demands of Turkey three MkIICs were given on 31st Dec.1943 which was followed by further shipments on 31st Jan.1943, 31st March,1943 and 1st July 1943 totalling to 47 pieces Mk.IIC. Thses shipments were followed by a batch of 38 Mk.IIBs on 1st.Aug.1943 1st.Sept.1943 and 44 pieces Mk.IIC/R recce types on 1st.Feb.1944. Mk.ııBs were deployed at 4th Regiment, 3rd Company whereas Mk.IICs were deployed at the 4th Regiment, 1st 2nd Companies and 4th Regiment, 8th Battalion, 53rd 58th Hunter Companies. Mk.IIC/Rs were assigned to 101st, 102nd 103rd Aerial Recce Groups. They were dropped from active duty after the arrival of the P-47 Thunderbolts in 1947.


----------



## gekho (Jan 12, 2011)

n accordance with the treaty signed by France and Great Britain France promised to supply 40 MS.406C1s to Turkey. The first party of 30 planes came to İstanbul by a streamer and they were assembled under the supervision of French technicians in Yeşilköy. These planes were assigned to the 43rd 48th Companies of the 11th Battalion of the 4th Regiment located in Kütahya. In 1942 the regiment moved to Merzifon where they were reorganised as the 5th Air Base in early 50s. The planes were withdrawn from frontline duty in 1943 and they were assigned to Flying School in Eskişehir. In mid-1945 they were retired from active duty.


----------



## gekho (Jan 13, 2011)

The Lysander was designed and produced by the British firm Westland as an army cooperation aircraft in accordance with the demands from RAF. Its first flight took place on June 15th, 1936. In addition to Turkey Lysanders were utilized by France and they were also produced under licence in Canada. Due to its lack of speed they were withdrawn from the frontlines even during the first days of the WWI. During 1939-1940 36 pcs Lysander Mk.IIs were received by the TuAF as British Military Aid. 12 of the he planes which arrived by maritime lines were assembled at Yeşilköy-Istanbul and the remaining 24 were despatched to Eskişehir. 12 of the planes were utilized as trainers and target tugs. 12 were sent to Merzifon. In 1948 they were replaced by P-47 Thunderbolts.


----------



## gekho (Jan 13, 2011)

Martin 139-W is an advanced version of the Model-123 developed and produced by the US firm Glenn L. Martin. The version was named as Model-139W initially and they were renamed as B-10 after being deployed at the USAAF starting on 1934. After the start of the Faschist Italy thread in the Eastern Mediterranean it was decided to procure long-range bombers. As a result Capt. Enver Akoğlu was sent to the States to examine the plane. It was decided to purchase 20 planes but with uprated 1000HP engines instead of the standart 750HP ones. These planes were named as 139-WT. These planes were deployed in Çorlu at 55. and 56. Tayyare Bölüğü which were connected to 9. Tayyare Taburu. During 1941-42 they were used extensively in reconnaissance duties over the Black Sea. They were transferred to 1. Alay/2.Tabur/4.Tayyare Bölüğü and to transport commands and they remained in active duty until 1946. 4 of the planes crashed on duty. 1945 16 were within the TuAF 12 of which were active.


----------



## gekho (Jan 13, 2011)

Beaufort was produced by the British Bristol Co. whose design was based on the earlier Blenheim and it was initially called Type-152. It was similarly a torpedo-bomber but it was heavier than the previous since it was designed to accomodate a crew of four. The Beauforts started being the standart torpedo-bomber of the RAF in 1940. Eventhough they raided the famous German battleships Scharnhorst and Gneisenau they were not considered successfull planes. 2080 examples including the 700 produced in Australia under licence were produced. Mk.1 is the dominating model with 104 examples which was followed by Mk.V having 520 models produced. They were withdrawn from active duty in 1944. These planes were nicknamed as The Fying Coffins by the Britsh pilots. They were not liked by the Turkish pilots either.

Since Blenheim Mk.Vs in the TuAF were not able to fulfill their duties it was promised by the British Goverment to be replaced by 32 pcs Beauforts. These planes were brought to Turkey from RAFME-Egypt in March,1944 and they immediately replaced the existing Blenheims at the 105th Torpedo Group. They remained in active duty until being replaced by the Beaufighters in 1947.


----------



## gekho (Jan 13, 2011)

The origin of the Bristol Blenheim was an executive monoplane called Type-142 with a capacity of 6 passengers designed and produced for the Daily Mirror in 1934. The military version of the plane was designed in 1935. It was initially called Type-142M which was changed to Blenheim Mk.1 later on. 1351 examples of this model were produced. This was followed by Mk.IV whose production rate was 3307 examples and by Mk.IVT torpedo-bomber version and by the Mk.V which was called Bizley among the Turkish aviators. These planes remained on active combat duty within the RAF until 1943 until when they were replaced by the Beauforts and the Beaufighters.

40 examples of MK.I, 3 examples of Mk.IV and 18 examples of Mk.V joined the TuAF at different dates. The first were composed of 12 Mk.Is 2 of which were sent on Oct.1937 and the remaining 10 on Feb.1938 in accordance with the contract signed in 1936 foreseeing the modernisation of the TuAF. Later in 1938-1939 18 more Mk.Is and in Sept.1939 the last 10 Mk.Is joined the TuAF. These planes were allocated to the 10th and the 12th Battalions and to the 3rd Regiment. In 1942 3 examples of Mk.IV were received and they were deployed at the 3rd Regiment. The last Blenheims that joined the TuAF were the Mk.Vs all of which arrived on Sept. 1943. They were deployed at the 105th Torpedo Group and at the Aviation School. Blenheims were started to be dropped out of active duty starting in 1944 and the last example was retired in 1947. They were replaced by the Bristol Beauforts.


----------



## gekho (Jan 13, 2011)

Vultee-V series planes was designed and produced by the US firm Vultee Aircraft Development Corporation as a tactical bomber and assault plane. Its design was based on the transport version V-1 with the inspirations given by Capt. Enver Akova. The plane also called A-19 by the USAAC were not deployed at large quantities but they were exported to China and Brazil in addition to Turkey.

40 of the Vultee V-11-GBT model (T stands for Turkey) were procured as replacements for the Breguet XIXs. Three of the planes arrived in 1937 and the remainder in 1938. They were deployed at the 27th, 28th, 44th 48th Co.s of the 2nd Regiment. In 1944 they were transferred to the 101st 103rd Recce Co.s. In between 1947 48 they served for a while at the 1st 2nd Co.s of the 9th Regiment. They were retired in 1948 after the arrival of the P-47s.


----------



## gekho (Jan 17, 2011)

The D-18Ss which made their first flight in 1937 were the very first Beechcraft planes to join the TuAF. Two of them were received within the USA Military Program on March.2.1947. These planes were utilized for photo-tophographical duties. The planes were painted in bright red and they had polished aluminum engine cowls. The TC-1HRT and TC-2HRT were allocated to the Irtibat Nakilye Bölüğü but in 1948 they were transferred to 10.Alay/4.Bl. these planes which were deployed later on by 224. Filo remained on duty until 1959. In 1959 an E-18S was procured and it was deployed at 224 Filo. Later on in 1975 two more civilian planes were procured and one of these planes were used for calibration duties. One of these planes was ex-TC-KUM. In 1959 the D-18Ss were retired. The last E-18S remained on duty until 1983. The E-18Ss were deployed on cartografical duties. 

AT-11 is a variation of the Model-18 designed by the Beechcraft Co. in 1935 and they were used as advanced trainers and bomber-trainers. The design studies of this low-wing plane started in 1937 and they started being mass produced in 1939. They were started to be exported from 1940 onwards. A total of 9388 were produced and more than 250 of them were still in active service in the year 2000. AT-11s started joining the TuAF since 1948 and they are the second Beechcraft version that was deployed. A total of 128 planes joined the TuAF with the US Military Assistance Program. They were brought to Turkey by an aircraft carrier on May, 14,1948. They were officially registered on August,24,1947 as TuAF planes replacing the Airspeed Oxfords and they remained in service until 1983. These planes were mostly used for training and liaison purposes. The most extensive user was the Eskişehir Bomber Training and Shooting School but after the retirement of the B-26s most of them were also retired. The remaining planes were used as target tugs and liaison planes at various air bases.


----------



## gekho (Jan 17, 2011)

Martin 187 Baltimore was designed in accordance with the demands of the British Goverment with the design based on the previous Martin 167 Maryland. Its series production started in 1941. Eventhough the plane was designated as A-30 by USAAC it was never used as a bomber. Minor numbers were utilized as transports, trainers and liaison planes. These planes were delivered to RAF under lend--lease program in 1941. The total number of planes delivered to RAF were 975 and 281 of these planes were Mk.IIIA (USSAC serial nr. 41-27682/27962) and 294 were Mk.IV (USAAC serial Nr. 41-27963/28256, RAF serial Nr. FA381/FA674). These planes were also selected by the Turkish Army as medium-light bombers and 72 of the Mk.Ivs which were being flown by the RAFME were procured by means of the national budget. The Baltimores were transferred to Adana in two parties the former composed of 26 planes on August 21,1944 and the remainder 46 on November 12,1944. They replaced the Fairey Battles in 1.Alay and 2.Alay but the war weary and aged planes soon started being written in a very short time. Starting on 1947 they were started to be replaced by the Mosquitos and the replacement within the 1. and 2. Alays ended in 1949. The last Baltimore which was deployed in the Mansh Battalion was dropped from active duty in 1950.


----------



## gekho (Jan 17, 2011)

Without any doubt the C-47 and its civilian version DC-3 are the most famous planes of the aviation history.The military career of the Douglas DC series (Douglas Cargo) began in 1936 when the Army Air Corps ordered a pair of DC-2s under the designation C-32. A contract followed for 18 DC-2s in the C-33 freighter configuration and two more as C-34 staff transports. Then, in 1937, the Army ordered a plane built to its own specifications. It was a hybrid design that combined the fuselage of the DC-2 with a DC-3 tail. This was the sole C-38 prototype and it led to 35 production versions called the C-39. The C-39 represented the first serious effort by the Army to establish an airlift capability.

By 1941 the old USAAC had been transformed into the USAAF and it selected a modified version of the DC-3 - the C-47 Skytrain - to become its standard transport aircraft. A reinforced fuselage floor and the addition of a large cargo door were the only major modifications. Other changes included the fitting of cargo hooks beneath the center wing section and the removal of the tail cone to mount a hook for towing gliders. 110 C-47A/Bs and DC-3s served the Turkish Armed Forces and the Turkish Air Force. But it was the Turkish State Airlines who was the first to buy 30 C-47s from the RAFME stocks in Cairo in 1945 in order to renew the fleet and to expand the existing routes. This was followed by the procurement of 18 C-47As with the sources allocated from the national budget in 1946. They joined The Turkish Armed Forces in 1948. It was soon followed by 81 C-47A/Bs supplied from the USAF stocks in Germany within the American Military Aid Programme, The shipment started in August 13, 1948 and it was completed in April 24, 1949. But 7 of these planes which arrived in 1949 were then delivered to an unknown destination most probably to Persia within the same year(1). The last C-47s added to the inventory were 11 planes 2 of which were acquired from Libya, one from the Turkish Airport Authorithies (DHMI) and one from the Turkish Mineral Exploration Agency (MTA) one from USAFE and 6 from THY (Turkish Airlines) which were used as VIP transports. The planes which were acquired from USAFE and THY were given the Turkish Military Serials which were previously assigned to those 7 planes delivered to an unknown destination.

C-47s served in the TuAF for a long period of time and they often worked side by side with C-130s and with C-160s. They flew the Western Courier and the Eastern Courier routines starting from the Etimesgut Military Airport. They were started to be replaced by the CASA CN-235s in Dec. 1993. Three EC-47s which were converted into ECM planes remained in service until 1995. The last C-47 was replaced in 1998.


----------



## gekho (Jan 18, 2011)

The Spitfires designed and produced by the British firm Vickers Supermarine participated the Battle of Britain and most probably they are the most popular fighters of WWII. Different models arrived Turkey at different times. A batch of 15 Spitfire MK.1s were ordered together with the Hawker Hurricanes but only 3 of them were delivered. One of them which was an ex-Polish order arrived in Sept.1938. The other two arrived in 1940. Eventhough serials 4501 to 4515 were allocated by the TuAF they were never used. The planes were deployed at the 42nd Hunter Company. Two of them were returned to RAFME in 1942. The Mk.1s were equipped with a Rolls Royce Merlin-2 engine with an output of 1030HP. Their armament consisted of 8 pieces 0.303 caliper MGs. They were distinctive with their 3-blade propeller.

No other Spitfire was supplied until mid-1944. In July 1944 39 pcs Mk.Vb was sent from RAF stocks. This was followed by 71 pcs Mk.Vcs and 3 recce version Mk.V/R came in February 1945. Mk.Vbs were deployed at the 1st and 2nd Co.s of the 5th Regiment, 1st, 2nd and 3rd Co.s of the 6th Regiment. The Mk.V/Rs were used with the High Altitude Photo-Recce Unit. These models were distinguished with their four-blade propellers. According to the TuAF sources they were equipped with Rolls Royce Merlin-20 engines with an output of 1500 HP. But the British sources state that the Mk.Vbs were equipped with a 1585HP Rolls Royce Merlin 45M engine and the Mk.Vcs with a 1470HP Rolls Royce Merlin 45 engine. The standart armament of the Mk.Vbs were 4 pcs 0.303 caliper MG and 2 pcs 20mm cannon whereas the Mk.Vcs had 4 pcs 20mm cannons and they were capable of carrying a bombload of 500lbs. They were replaced by the P-47 Thunderbolts in 1948.

After the WWII, the TuAF was inclined to make the Spitfires her standart interceptor-fighter. An aggreement was signed with the Britsih firm Vickers for the overhaul and maintenance of the Spitfires. In between Jan.1947 and Feb.1948 170 pcs Mk.IX were received. These planes were deployed at the 1st, 2nd, 3rd Co.s of the 4th Regiment, 3rd 4th Co.s of the 5th Regiment 1st, 2nd, 3rd 4th Co.s of the 7th Regiment and 1st, 2nd, 3rd 4th Co.s of the 8th Regiment. Some of the planes were then transferred to the 1st, 2nd, 3rd 4th Co.s of the 6th Regiment in 1949. After the reorganization of the TuAF they were deployed at the 4th 6th Air Bases in 1951. They were written off in 1954. The Mk.IXs were equipped with a Rolls Royce Merlin 61 with an output of 1475HP. Their armament varied (some were equipped with 8 pcs 0.303 Caliper MGs whereas some were equipped with 4 pcs 0.303 caliper MG plus 2 pcs 20mm cannons. Some even had 4 pcs 20mm cannons and they were capable of carrying a bombload of 500lbs.

Only one Spitfire M.XI arrived. The exact date of arrival and deployment is not known. It was assigned to High Altitude Photo-Recce Unit. 4 pcs Mk.XIX were sold to Vickers by the RAF to make the overhaul. These planes were brought to Turkey in March 1947 and they were also deployed at the High Altitude Photo-Recce Unit. These planes were equipped 2 cameras underneath the fuselage an done each on the port and starboard sides of the fuselage. They were the most powerful Spitfires equipped with a 2035HP Rolls Royce Griffon engine. They are distinctive with their five-blade propeller.


----------



## gekho (Jan 18, 2011)

The plane which was designed in parallel to the USAAC demands made its first flight om Dec. 29, 1939. Britain and France who want to modernize their air forces due to the approaching war placed orders. But since the Liberators were not ready before the war, Frances deliveries were not fulfilled and they were shifted to Britain. B-24s were used by the USAAC in all the fronts and they were poduced more than any other allied bomber. The production quantity is around 18.000,

Four B-24s made an emergency landing to Turkey after the first Ploesti bombing raid on June 12, 1942 and seven more after the second Ploesti bombing raid on August 1, 1943 (Another one called Hadleys Harem crashed into the sea near Manavgat. This plane is being exhibited at the Rahmi Koç Museum). Three of the first group of planes which landed in Turkey landed near Adapazarı and the other three near Ankara. The planes were interned together with their crew Eventhogh one of the planes succeeded to escape to Cyprus it was sent back to Tukey. 5 planes were recovered out of the 11 and they joined the TuAF as heavy bombers. They remained in service until 1947.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Jan 19, 2011)

Invaders designed and produced by the US firm Douglas Aircraft Co. made its first flight on July 10,1942. In order not to get confused with the B-26 Marauders they were designated as A-26 Invaders until the retirement of the former which were then named as B-26. They were designed as light bombers, ground attack aircraft and tankers and they are the only bombers which served in three wars (WWII, the Korean and the Vietnam Wars).

The start of the Cold War after the WWII and the Soviets demand of Kars-Ardahan and the control over the straits pushed Turkey towards the US and TuAF demanded B-26 bombers among other planes from the States. The US did not refuse Turkeys demand and supplied a total of 45 B-26s in three parties. The first party composed of 12 planes arrived on March 16, 1948 under General G. Palmers command and the second party of 15 planes came on March 26,1948. The remainder arrived within 1949. But after Turkeys joining NATO and the arrival of F-84Gs B-26s lost their importance and they were assigned mostly to target towing duties. They were finally dropped from active duty in 1958 eventhough they remained in service in the USAF until 1972.


----------



## gekho (Jan 19, 2011)

In the year 1942 42 Tomahawk Mk.IIBs were sent from the RAFME (RAF Middle East) stocks to bolster Turkeys neutrality.These planes were similarly equipped with the P-40Cs in the USAAF inventory. Eventhough the TuAF sources say that they were equipped with 3 pcs 0.50 inch cannons the US and British sources (i.e Joe Baugher) state that the Tomahawk Mk.IIBs were equipped 4 pcs 0.303 caliper MG on the wings and 2 pcs 0.50 inch cannons on the nose. All of the Tomahawks were deployed at the newly founded XIVth Battalion (located at Gaziemir-Izmir, within the 3rd Regiment). Later on the battalion was reorganized as 1st Battalion composed of two companies. Tomahawks were in poor condition even when they arrived and they were replaced by the Spitfire Mk.Vs in 1944. A remaining few examples were used as trainers for the Spitfires. 

The US firm Curtiss-Wright Corp. was working on a new model of P-40 equipped with an 1150HP Allison V-1710-39 engine. The plane which had the H87A-2 factory designation would later be called P-40D Kittyhawk-1 Even before the first prototype flight RAF ordered 560 of this model. Later some of the planes were transferred to Canada and 24 were leased to Turkey under the Lend-Lease Agreement. The planes were deployed at the 3rd 4th Companies of the 2nd Battalion, 6th Regiment. The planes were already in poor conditions at the time of arrival and starting in 1944 they were started to be replaced by Spitfire Mk.Vs. 9 of them which were stil flyable were used as trainers for Spitfires.


----------



## gekho (Jan 19, 2011)

After the end of thre WWII TuAF decided to equip three regiments with deHavilland Mosquito torpedo planes and fighter-bombers. The planes ordered were delivered by the British firm Fairey Aviation in between January 1947 and April 1948. However neither the supplied quantities nor the registration numbers of the TuAF and Fairey Aviation are in conformity. In the TuAF inventory 10 Mk.III(T) torpedo-bombers and 122 Mk.IV fighter bombers appear whereas the figures are 10 and 132 respectively in the Fairey Aviation records.

Three of these planes were used by the General Commander of the Cartography and they bear civil registrations. The first party arrived were deployed at the 3rd Regiment at Gaziemir in the anti-shipping role. The remainder were deployed at the 1st Regiment in Eskişehir and 2nd Regiment in Diyarbakır. But the plywood and glue used in the construction of these planes didnt end up with good results and many accidents occured. The planes in Diyarbakır were transferred to Eskişehir. In the meantime the Regiment in Gaziemir was disbanded and the 1st Regiment was reorganized as 1st Air Base and the 2nd Regiment as the 2nd Air Base in 1951. In 1953 after the arrival of the US built Republic F-84G Thunderjets they were removed from active duty.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## gekho (Jan 20, 2011)

T-6 Texans are one of the most widely used trainers in the history of aviation. Its design was based on BC-1 basic trainer and the first order was received in 1937. In between 1938-1945 15,495 T-6 were produced. 10,057 of these planes were procured by the USAAC/USAAF and the remainder were deployed at the USN with the SNJ code and at 30 ally countries. The RAF was very interested in T-6s and they demanded great numbers. They were also produced under licence in Canada by Noorduyn.Those produced for the RAF and under licence in Canada were named Harvards. Many USAAF pilots flew the T-6s before graduation and the pilots who participated the Battle of Britain and flew the Spitfires and the Hurricanes were trained on the British version Harvards.

In between 1948 and 1958 Turkey received a total of 196 T-6s within the MAP program. The first group composed of 100 T-6Cs arrived by ship on Aug.2nd 1948. In 1955 a total of 26 planes composed of 17 pcs Harvard IIB, 5 pcs Harvard II, 2 pcs SNJ-3 and 2 pcs SNJ-4 from the Norvegian Air Force were received. A third batch of 19 pcs LT-6Gs and 11 pcs T-6Gs from USAF arrived within September and October 1957. The last batch composed of 40 Harvard Mk.IIs were received from the RCAF. The T-6s were deployed at the Flying School and at the Figther Training School in between 1948 and 1951. In 1951 they were transferred to the newly founded Air Force Academy and they were deployed there until 1956 which were then transferred to the Flying School located at Gaziemir-İzmir. In 1974 their long and successful life within TuAF came to an end and they were replaced by the T-34s, T-41s and T-37s.


----------



## gekho (Jan 20, 2011)

he C-54 Skymaster was derived from the prototype of a civilian airliner (the DC-4). C-54s began service with the USAAF in 1942, carrying up to 26 passengers. (Later versions carried up to 49 passengers.) The U.S. Navy also acquired the type, under the designation R5D. The C-54/R5D was one of the most commonly used transports by the U.S. armed forces in World War II. They remained in service unytil mid-1972. In 1959 two C-54s joineed the TuAF to serve as long-range transports. They were deployed at the Special Squadron but in 1971 they were transferred to the 224th Squadron. They were dropped from active duty in 1973


----------



## gekho (Jan 20, 2011)

P-47s are among the most popular fighters of the WWII era. Its first flight took place on May 6th 1941 and a total of 15677 were produced. After the WWII, 180 P-47Ds were received within the US military aid program. All of the planes came within 1948 and they were deployed at the 9th, 5th 8th Regiments. After the reorganization of TuAF they equipped the 151st 152nd squadrons of the 5th AB (Air Base), 181st 182nd Squadrons of the 8th AB and 191st 192nd Squadrons of the 9th AB. P-47s are considered as interim aircraft before the jet era and their service life was relatively short. Starting in 1952 were started to be replaced by the F-84Gs. The last one was dropped from active duty in 1954.


----------



## gekho (Jan 20, 2011)

The Focke-Wulf FW-190 made its first flight on June 1, 1939 and it entered service in 1941.After ıts first apearance in action over northwestern France in September 1941 it proved its superiority over the Spitfire Mk.V, Britain's best fighter of the period.

The FW-190 which was designed by the famous German designer Kurt Tank was a single-seat fighter which was also used as ground-attack aircraft and even as nightfighter until the end of the war. The FW-190 first saw action against Spitfires of the RAF in the spring of 1941. It had an excellent BMW 801Dg two-row radial engine, which was in excess since most German aircraft used in-line engines. The FW-190 was smaller than any British fighter, but carried heavier armament. Usually the armament arrangement included four 20mm cannon and two 7.9mm machine guns. It was extremely maneuverable, well-protected, and had a wide-track landing gear unlike other contemporary fighters.

The procurement of the FW-190 A3s is the last link of a chain of Turco-German relations covering cooperation in aviation which started even before the WWI by the arrival of German planes and aviators at the Ottoman Empire. It was followed by the foundation of TOMTAŞ with the cooperation of Junkers in Kayseri which produced the Junkers A20s. In accordance with the agreements that were signed in the following years various German planes were procured and they served within the Turkish Armed Forces among which Rohrbach, Gotha and the earlier Focke Wolf models may be named. Another commercial agreement in between the two goverments was signed in 1941 after the great efforts of the German ambassador, former premier, Franz von Pappen. Turkey was to supply iron and chromium ores which were very strategic material for Germany and in return Turkey was to receive FW-190 A3s. 72 pcs FW-190 A3 arrived Turkey and the first flight was made on July.10th 1943. The planes were deployed at the 1st, 2nd, 3rd 4th Cos of the 5th Air Regiment. They were very much liked by the pilots and the crew and they remained in service until the end of 1947.


----------



## gekho (Jan 20, 2011)

This is all I have by the moment. I hope you have enjoyed the thread as much as I did doing it. To be honest I tought it was gonna be more successful than the South American Air Forces thread, but it looks like it isnt so. Anyway if I get more pics of the TAF I will post them here, so keep an eye open on this thread.

Gekho


----------



## muggs (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for your effort, to be honest i had no idea before visiting your thread on how varied their resources were, and one of the few countries that had planes from both sides in that period, the only thing that makes the thread "less popular" imo is the fact that due to their neutrality there is not much going on from a model builder point of view.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2011)

8) Cool shots!


----------



## gekho (Feb 15, 2011)

ANT-9 designed by the well-known Russian designer A.N.Tupolev as the first Soviet passenger plane by real means. Based on the earlier ANT-7 it was an all-metal, high wing plane equipped with three reciprocating engines. Its first flight took place on May 1,1929 and they were deployed within the same year. It was very much appreciated and it was named “Krilya Sovieta-The Wings of the Soviets”. In 1932 the Soviet designer S.I.Komarov modified the plane. One of the major modifications was the installation of two more powerfull M17 reciprocating in-line engines instead of the previous three. This plane called ANT-9/PS-9 or simply PS-9 entered service in 1933. In the same year a Soviet delegation headed by Marshall Voroshilov came to Turkey together with a PS-9 and three Polikarpov R-5s to participate the 10th anniversary ceremonies of the Turkish Republic. After the ceremony the planes were presented to the Goverment. The PS-9 was handed over to the THP (Turkish Aerial Postal Services) which may be considered as the forerunner of the Turkish Airlines after serving the armed forces for one year. The plane remained in service until 1936.


----------



## gekho (Feb 15, 2011)

The Airspeed A.S.10 Oxford was a multi-engine three-seat advanced trainer monoplane used as a military trainer by the RAF in the 1930's. The Oxford was developed to fit specifications T.23/26 for a trainer aircraft, and the prototype Oxford which first flew in 1937, was the military version of the Airspeed Envoy. The aircraft was of the cantilever low-wing monoplane type, powered by two Armstrong Siddeley Cheetah air-cooled radial engines of 375 hp, giving a speed of 190 mph at 10,000 feet. It entered service with the RAF in 1938 and the Royal Navy in 1939/1940 and served until 1945/46. These aircraft included the Mk I with an Armstrong Whitworth dorsal turret, and the Mk II which had the turret removed and was employed mainly for pilot and navigation training. 

On the outbreak of World War II, Oxfords were selected as one of the favoured trainer aircraft in Canada, Australia and New Zealand as part of the Empire Air Training Scheme (EATS) or British Commonwealth Air Training Plan (BCATP), and trained many Fleet Air Arm personnel. The BCATP evolved following a meeting of Government representatives from United Kingdom, Australia, New Zealand and Canada in Ottawa, and signed an agreement to set up the Plan in December 1939, converting Canada into what President Roosevelt later termed "the aerodrome of democracy." The first schools opened in Canada in April 1940, and by 24 November 1940 the first trainees from the Scheme arrived in the UK. A total of 8,751Oxfords served in Britain, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, Rhodesia, and the Middle East. In total 137,000 aircrew came to Canada from all corners of the globe to earn their wings in the British Commonwealth Air Training Plan. One of the main training schools was at the RCAF Station, Yarmouth, Nova Scotia, Canada, where the Royal Navy had the eastern side of the airfield whilst the RCAF flew anti-submarine patrols in Cansos from the other side of the field. 

Known to trainees as the "Ox Box" the Oxfords were used at the BCATP schools in Canada and EATS Australian schools for instruction in flying, navigation, gunnery, radio and bombing. Designed for all aspects of aircrew training, It enabled training to be given in navigation and direction finding, high-altitude bombing, air gunnery, aerial photography, night-flying and twin-engine flying. In Australia, the prefix A25 was allocated for RAAF use but the imported Oxfords retained their RAF serials. Altogether 391 Oxfords were shipped to Australia and the first aircraft, P6878, was received on 28 October 1940 and the last, LW999 in March, 1944. By the end of production over 8,000 were built.

In order to meet the multi-engined trainer plane demand of the TuAF 50 factory new Mk-1s were procured from the national budget and they were brought to Turkey via Egypt (1941). Later in 1946 30 more Mk.2s and 2 Consuls were bought. 20 of the Mk-2s were used as trainers and 10 as ambulance planes. The Consuls were used as VIP transports. These planes remained on duty until 1952 and were gradually replaced by AT-11s starting on 1949.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2011)

Great stuff!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice stuff!


----------



## AARP Hurricane (Feb 18, 2011)

A selection of Fw 190 images, with the odd spitty thrown in!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bmutlugil (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for your effort, a good collection of our Air Force history.

Too bad we did not act wise enough to save one each of these, they would form a very interesting aviation museum.

Bulent - Ankara


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2011)

It would be interesting to find out whether the Turkish squadrons that operated the Spitfires and Fw 190s carried out mock dogfights to analyse which was the better fighter in their view. It would have been tempting...

Neat photos, by the way.


----------



## OsKo (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for posting!
Here is a photo below from my grandfather's archive (Capt. Cemal Goksever). He took a photo from his plane during reconnaissance flight over the Aegean Sea. The Supermarine Southampton II (I guess the serial number 1301 "1") seen in front of a Turkish ship "EGE" (Aegean) leading to Hatay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Here's one from my collection. I will post others of the Vultee in another post.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2018)

Little known Turk. Note the plan-form, very Spitfireish...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2018)

From the bottom it really does!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)




----------

